# Love Parade 2010 - Viele Tote bei Massenpanik



## JePe (24. Juli 2010)

Hat zwar nichts mit Hardware zu tun, aber:

Bei der heutigen Duisburger Love Parade ist es in einer Unterfuehrung zu einer Massenpanik gekommen; gegenwaertig geht man von mindestens 15 Todesopfern aus. Die Unterfuehrung war scheinbar der einzige und von den Veranstaltern auch vorgesehene Zugang zum Festgelaende. Die naheliegende Autobahn A59 ist abschnittweise gesperrt und wird von den Rettungskraeften als Landeplatz fuer Hubschrauber und fuer Rettungszelte genutzt. Der Zugverkehr kam teilweise zum Stillstand (das Festgelaende ist in unmittelbarer Naehe des Hauptnahnhofs). Die Veranstaltung selbst wurde nicht abgebrochen, um weitere Paniken zu vermeiden.

Quelle Bild: AP.

tagesschau.de
SPIEGEL ONLINE
1LIVE

INU-Edit: Aktuell spricht man von *19* Toten


----------



## Low (24. Juli 2010)

Jo habs auf Youtube mit bekommen. Krasse sache. Panik ist sche*ße. Hatte das mal am Ausgang des Westfalenpark miterlebt. KRASS.



> Aufgrund der tragischen Ereignisse auf der Love Parade wurde der Livestream abgebrochen. Unsere Gedanken und tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl sind bei den Betroffenen und ihren Familien.
> 
> The YouTube Team


Lagen schon den ganzen Tag am See und haben alles mitverfolgt.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2010)

Der Zugverkehr ist nicht nur Teilweise lahmgelegt, da geht gar nix mehr...

Wenn ihr mich fragt ist das eine totale Fehlplanung gewesen von Anfang an. Da Gelände ist für 500.000PAX ausgelegt, wollten aber umbedingt einen Rekord mit 1,4Mio Besuchern aufstellen .
Wenigstens waren die so schlau die A59 von Anfang an als Fluchtweg zu sperren. Das da nun nen mobiles Krankenhaus aufgebaut werden musste - naja...


----------



## Low (24. Juli 2010)

~1,2-1,4 Mio sind es doch immer gewesen. Das Ruhrgebiet ist einfach zuklein. Kommt ins Sauerland :X


----------



## Zoon (24. Juli 2010)

Weiso planen die da nur einen Ein / Ausgang dann auch noch nen Tunnel(???)

Wenns wieder nicht übertrieben wurde vom Springerverlag ist dann wohl total verplant.. brauch sich nur vorstellen Kabelbrand auf einer Bühne / einem Truck -> Großbrand - was dann??


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2010)

Naja, als Ausgang wurd ewie geplant ja die A59 genutzt . Ungeplant auch die Bahnstrecke....


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Juli 2010)

Einfach schrecklich, hab's gerade auf n-tv gesehen.


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2010)

So ein blöder Spruch... naja.
Ich hoffe meine Freunde kommen alle heil nach Hause, ich konnt nicht hin da ich frisch operiert bin - vllt glück gehabt.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juli 2010)

Die User-News sind in erster Linie für Hardware, Software und Spiele News gedacht (also Kernthemen der PCGH-Webseite). Dieses Thema passt dazu leider nicht. Angesichts der Affinität zur Musik ist es jetzt im dortigen Unterforum gelandet. Wohl noch besser als die RuKa.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2010)

Habs grad in den Nachrichten gesehen.
Unglaublich was Leute sich gegenseitig antun, nur um Party machen zu können.


----------



## vodun (24. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch sehr betroffen ( musste erstmal telefonieren ob alle die ich kenne auch heil davon gekommen sind ) so ich seh zweierlei probleme.
1: Das problem der Ortswahl
2: Der (wahscheinliche ) alkohol konsum 

zu punkt zwei muss ich sagen das ich es allmälich immer komischer finde wie die politik und auch die bürger sich auf die raucher als denn staatsfeind nummer eins einschießen wobei man immer wieder sieht das ( wenn es ausufert ) der alkohol doch viel gefährlicher ist und da das mit dem ausufern ja zum jugendkult geworden ist finde ich sollte man dringenst auch mal über ein ausschank verbot von alkohol nachdenken ( und ja ich meine es ernst und hab nichts geraucht oder gesofen ) ich find es nur wieder mal bedauerlich das wahrscheinlich der leichtsinn um suff dazu gefürht hat das die leute ums leben kamen ( und wer jetzt meint ich brauchte nur eine schlagzeile um sowas los  zu werden dem sag ich nur die meisten sicherheitsverbesserungen sind erst nach unglücken endstanden ) also von daher.


----------



## Shiny49 (24. Juli 2010)

Mh , ich war nicht da ( obwohl ich Duisburger bin , wäre nen katzensprung gewesen ). aber Traurig ist es schon. Da kommt mal nen Event in die Stadt und schon hinterlässt es nur schlechte Eindrücke


----------



## zcei (24. Juli 2010)

Tja ich hab auch erstmal runtelefoniert. Von einer Freundin hab ich noch keine Rückmeldung.

NAja NEtzt ist ja zusammengebrochen

Aber ist schon heftig  Also ich komm ja aus Duisburg und es ist echt heftig, dass sie SO einen Eingang gewählt haben. Das Teil ist viel zu eng, und wenn ich mich nicht irre, war die LP doch früher immer an Straßen oder? warum musste jetzt ein abgeschlossenes Gelände (alter Güterbahnhof)

Back to Berlin würd ich sagen, die sperren doch eh für alles die Straße des 17. Juni


----------



## Shiny49 (24. Juli 2010)

Ja Duisburg ist eigentlich unggeignet , und ich wette jetzt ist unsre schöne Stadt noch ärmer


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2010)

Ich würd mal sagen das wars mit der LP.
Dr.Motte war ja so auch nicht mit der dabei, war nur noch eine reine Profitaktion von M.F. die auf Kosten von 18 Leben ging und vieler Verletzter.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt extrem unbeliebt machen werde, von allen hier gehasst und geflamed werde, muß ich zur Loveparade (oder doch eher "Deathparade"?) sagen : "Kein mitleid, und geschieht denen recht!" So! Hasst mich jetzt ruhig, ist mir egal. Wenn sich über 1 Millionen Junkies, Alkoholiker und Techno-spinner an einem Ort versammeln kann ja nur sowas dabei rauskommen! Und das alles im zeichen der "Liebe" ja die haben wirklich sehr viel nächstenliebe gezeigt, als die sich rücksichtslos gegenseitig zu tode getrampelt haben...  So, jetzt könnt ihr mich ruhig beleidigen, alles leugnen, mich als lügner/spinner hinstellen : "I don't care." Für mich ist die Loveparade einfach nur ein großes Junkie & Alkoholikertreffen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Von wegen "Liebesparade"...


----------



## zcei (25. Juli 2010)

Junkie und Alkoholikertreff? oO

Ja klar vll gibts da welche, aber 1,4 Millionen Leute als Junkies zu bezeichnen ist schon happig.

Der Großteil ist einfach nur aus Jux und Dollerei da und hört sonst vllt einmal im Monat Techno. Ich finde schon, dass du übertreibst.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. Juli 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Junkie und Alkoholikertreff? oO
> 
> Ja klar vll gibts da welche, aber 1,4 Millionen Leute als Junkies zu bezeichnen ist schon happig.
> 
> Der Großteil ist einfach nur aus Jux und Dollerei da und hört sonst vllt einmal im Monat Techno. Ich finde schon, dass du übertreibst.


 Vielleicht übertreibe ich ja wirklich, wer weiß? Fakt ist nun mal das so etwas wie heute einfach nicht passieren darf! Und das alle das einfach so hinnehmen, nach dem Motto : "Och jetzt ist es halt geschehen..." usw. Warum ist sowas nicht beim Public Viewing passiert, wo sich auch große Menschenmassen zusammen gefunden haben? Und jetzt die ganze schuld der Stadt Duisburg und den Organisatoren in die Schuhe schieben, ist schlichtweg nicht richtig. Selbst wenn es nur einen Weg auf's Gelände gab, ist das noch lange kein Grund wie ein hirnloser spinner mal eben 9 Frauen und 6 Männer tot zu trammpeln... Eine große schuld tragen die Besucher nämlich selbst. Hätten die sich etwas geordneter und zivilisierter benommen wäre diese Tragödie garnicht passiert! Aber nein! Lieber laut gröllend und sturzbesoffen / high alles nieder trammpeln das sich im weg befindet. Ich halte nicht viel von Loveparade, Techno und Ravern. Und der heutige Tag zeigt auch das diese Veranstaltung weniger mit "Liebe" sondern mehr mit Drogen, Alkohol und sinnlosen wilden rumgef**ke zu tun hat. Glaubst du wirklich die gehen da alle hin, nur um Techno zu hören? Für die meisten ist das einfach nur DIE Gelegenheit sich besaufen, richtig high zu werden, oder eine (ungeschützte) Orgie zu feiern. Vielleicht sind nicht alle da Junkies + Alkoholiker, aber der Größteil schon...


----------



## NCphalon (25. Juli 2010)

Was hat dir diese Äusserung hier jetz gebracht? Bei mir biste wegen deinen Ansichten grad unten durch, wenn du weißt dass du dir mit sowas Feinde machst, solltest du es vielleicht für dich behalten. Wie heißt es so schön: "Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold". Freie Meinungsäusserung gut und schön aber nur wenn sie sich net der Menschenwürde widersetzt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Juli 2010)

sowas kann bei jeder Großveranstaltung mit engstellen passieren 

das die deswegen, das gleich als Laufband (2 oder 3 mal) mitten in Filme/Serien einblenden z.B. Navy CIS L.A. auf SAT 1 finde ich aber übertrieben 

Das Gelände war dazu nicht geeignet die Verantwortlichen gehören in den Knast!


----------



## zcei (25. Juli 2010)

Und außerdem ist deine Aussage schlichtweg falsch.

Schonmal in einer Paniksituation gewesen? Ist nicht schön.
Wenn eine Masse panisch reagiert und man "keine Luft bekommt" "weder nach vorner noch nach hinten" kann und alle nachdrücken versucht man wegzukommen. Überlebensinstinkt. Ganz tief in deinem Gehirn. Und dann sowas zu verallgemeinern und zu sagen: Das waren die Drogen ist schlichtweg dumm.

Auf Metalfestivals sterben mitunter auch Leute. Selbst bei den Ärzten wurde schonmal ein Mädchen zu Tode getrampelt.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juli 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt extrem unbeliebt machen werde, von allen hier gehasst und geflamed werde, muß ich zur Loveparade (oder doch eher "Deathparade"?) sagen : "Kein mitleid, und geschieht denen recht!" So! Hasst mich jetzt ruhig, ist mir egal. Wenn sich über 1 Millionen Junkies, Alkoholiker und Techno-spinner an einem Ort versammeln kann ja nur sowas dabei rauskommen! Und das alles im zeichen der "Liebe" ja die haben wirklich sehr viel nächstenliebe gezeigt, als die sich rücksichtslos gegenseitig zu tode getrampelt haben...  So, jetzt könnt ihr mich ruhig beleidigen, alles leugnen, mich als lügner/spinner hinstellen : "I don't care." Für mich ist die Loveparade einfach nur ein großes Junkie & Alkoholikertreffen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Von wegen "Liebesparade"...




Ey was haste gegen Techno?


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juli 2010)

*Meine Meinung/Analyse*

So, hier mal ein paar Google-Earth-Bilder:
(im Anhang in voller Größe; Quelle für alle Bilder: Google-Earth.de)
Auf den Bildern ist Norden auf der linken Seite.

Hier eine Übersicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hellblau: die A59.
     Die läuft vor dem Hauptbahnhof im Einschnitt und stiegt nach Süden (rechts) an; in Höhe des alten Güterbahnhofes beginnt dann eine längere Brücke (dünnere Linie)
 orange: die aktiven Betriebsgelände der Bahn.
          o in Kasten links: DU-Hbf
          o rechts oberhalb davon ein Betriebsbahnhof von DB-Regio (altes P-Bw)
dicke rote Linie: der Tunnel.
     Das Problem dabei: der Zugang zum Gbf (Loveparade-Gelände) wurde nur über eine alte Zufahrtsstraße innerhalb des Tunnels geführt.
Die Leute sind also von beiden Seiten (dünne Linien) von Hbf zum Tunnel gelangt und dann von beiden Seiten in den Tunnel.
dünne rote Linien: die Wege von Hauptbahnhof zum Tunnel
dicker roter Kreis: der einzige Zugang zum Gelände. Diese Stelle ist auch auf den Bildern zu sehen, wo die Leute auf den weißen Container mit blauem Dachrand klettern.
dünne rote Vierecke: mögliche weitere Zugänge; diese dienten dann später als Notausgänge.
      Unten links am Gelände eine Stelle, wo man mindestens einen weiteren  (und breiteren) Zugang (Vierecke) hätte schaffen können - allerdings in unmittelbarer Nähe der Tankstelle (Symbol ist ja da; die Tankstelle ist oberhalb des Symbols) und einer Autobahnauffahrt.
Die im Bild sichtbaren Hallen stehen nur noch teilweise.

Ich sehe da mehrere Probleme:

das Gelände: eingezwängt zwischen Bahn und Autobahn ist das nicht gerade das ideale Gelände.
die Zuwege: es ist ein altes Betriebsgelände - dessen Zuwege einfach nicht für solche Menschenmengen ausgelegt sind.
      Das vor allem, da es ein Güterbahnhof war - zwar ein paar LKW, aber eben keine Menschenmassen: da haben nur ein paar dutzend bis hundert Leute gearbeitet, die meist mit der Bahn (damals: direkter Zugang zum Hbf) zur Arbeit gekommen sind
      Wenn man sich ein für Menschenmassen ausgelegtes Gelände ansieht - bsp. ein Fußballstadion, ein Messegelände - dann sieht man, dass mehr Zugänge vorhanden sind.
      Allein für ein Einkaufszentrum sind mehr Zugänge vorgeschrieben, als hier überhaupt vorhanden waren!
     Jetzt überlege man mal, wie wenige Menschen in so ein Einkaufszentrum passen.....
der Tunnel selbst: ich bin einige Monate lang auf dem Weg zur Arbeit dort durchgefahren: er wirkt sehr beklemmend.
Anmerkung: Damals war er für Fußgänger während des Berufsverkehrs gesperrt; diese mussten/sollten dann 600m weiter durch eine andere (Fußgänger-) Unterführung gehen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Sperrung noch da ist.
Hier mal ein Bild des Tunnels:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht: nicht sehr breit und irgendwie beklemmend.
Aufnahme von Westen her; die hintere Unterbrechung ist der Zugang zum Gelände; der vordere wurde nicht genutzt - warum nicht?
die Länge des Tunnels (mindestens 350m): soweit ich weiß, sind die meisten Leute auf der Ostseite aus dem Hauptbahnhof heraus und zum Gelände.
      Das hat zwei Gründe:
          o der Ausgang am Hauptbahnhof ist auf der Ostseite kürzer als auf der Westseite, da dort nicht noch die alten Zufahrtsgleise zum Gbf unterquert werden müssen.
          o der Weg zum Tunnel ist kürzer und einfacher: nur die Straße entlang
            Auf der Westseite hätte man durch ein Wohngebiet und dabei noch die Autobahn einmal über- und einmal unterqueren müssen.
      Nur: dann müssen diese Leute eben durch den langen Teil vom Tunnel (250m statt 50-100m)
die Zugänge: es hätten sich - notfalls auch direkt vom Hauptbahnhof her - mehr Zugänge schaffen lassen: das hat der Veranstalter unterlassen.
Der Tunnel selbst: er wirkt sehr bedrängend obwohl er - so habe ich den Bildern inzwischen entnehmen können - an weiteren Stellen geöffnet wurde (scheinbar im Ablauf der Abrissmaßnahmen am alten Gbf) und auch ein wenig verkürzt.
der Zugang zum Gelände: im Tunnel kommen die Leute von zwei Seiten und müssen dann auf einer Seite des Tunnel eine Rampe - die alte Zufahrt zu den Hallen vom Gbf - hinauf.
      So ein 90°-Knick ist mit solchen Menschenmengen immer ein Problem.
      Es wäre besser gewesen, wenigstens einen weiteren Zugang zu schaffen (die Vierecke).

Hier nochmal ein Detailbild vom Tunnel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im roten Kreis wieder der einzige Zugang zum Gelände.
Diese Straße liegt in einer Steigung.
Ein weiterer Zugang hätte sich an der kleinen Zufahrt machen lassen. (dünner roter Kreis)
Weitere Zugänge hätten sich direkt am Hauptbahnhof machen lassen (angedeutet durch die beiden dünnen roten Ovale links unten)
Ich meine: da haben Veranstalter *und *Genehmigungsbehörde _*massiv *_versagt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gelände völlig ungeeignet für eine solche Menschenmenge (zu wenig Zugänge, eingezwängt zwischen Bahn und Autobahn).
Bochum war da intelligenter als Duisburg: die haben gesagt "wir sind zu klein und haben kein Gelände dafür" und die Veranstaltung nicht genehmigt.

Nun kommen da natürlich wieder Sachverständige und sagen, das wäre unvermeidlich gewesen und die Sicherheitmaßnahmen hätten ausgereicht.
Dann frage ich mich nur, warum für ein Stadion - egal, ob Olympiastadion in Berlin, LTU-Arena in D-Dorf oder welches auch immer - wesentlich mehr Ausgänge (nach Breite in Metern) vorgeschrieben sind, als dieser eine enge Tunnel je hätte bieten können.
Mein Mitgefühl gilt in dieser Stunde den Opfern und deren Angehörigen!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (25. Juli 2010)

[url=http://www.stern.de/panorama/massenpanik-auf-der-loveparade-sauerland-vermutet-individuelle-schwaechen-als-ursache-1586697.html]STERN.DE[/url] schrieb:
			
		

> Das für die Loveparade ausgewählte alte Bahnhofsgelände kann *maximal 250 000 Menschen* aufnehmen. Zur Loveparade waren nach Angaben der Behörden etwa *1,4 Millionen Menschen* nach Duisburg gekommen.


Das sagt doch schon alles. Wie immer wird wahrscheinlich kein Verantwortlicher Verantwortung übernehmen wollen. Hoffentlich werden trotzdem einige bestraft, da sind immerhin Menschen umgekommen......


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2010)

Laut den Bildern und Filmen die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe war vor der Absperrung, welche den Tunnel und den Platz davor abriegelte, noch genug Platz um die Menschenmasse langsam abfliesen zu lassen. Ergo nicht nur ein Planungsfehler (wie kann man die Teilnehmerzahl einer Loveparade derrt limitieren?), auch die Kräfte vor Ort haben falsch reagiert (wie kann man vorne einfach so dicht machen).

Man man man, 19 Tote... ich hoffe die Verantwortlichen werden zur Rechenschafft gezogen...

Die Loveparade gehört nach Berlin.


----------



## Per4mance (25. Juli 2010)

da weiss ich wieder wieso ich nur auf die Streetparade geh. die is immer am selben ort und zürich is schön groß das alle platz haben. da gabs noch nie probs mit irgendwas...

für mich war das ne große fehlplanung so nach der mentalität wird schon passen ...


----------



## zcei (25. Juli 2010)

Großes Lob an Schienenbruch  Alles super gezeigt und argumentiert.

Nicht einfach sinnlos drauflosbashen..

und irgendwie ists auch verrückt. IMMER war die Loveparade auf einem Straßenstück gewesen oder? Warum hier nicht? Schon sonst kamen immer ca. eine Millonen Menschen. Warum auf 250.000 limitieren.
Btw hatten auf derwesten.de (ne Seite für den Ruhrpott) schon Leute davor gewarnt, dass es tote geben wird. Tage davor.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2010)

Der Totale Fail war ja gerade das sie es nicht auf die 250.000 beziehungsweise 500.000PAX (jenachdem welche Info stimmt, ich hab da den Überblick verloren) limitiert haben.

Übrigens große Lob an Schienenbruch .

Duisburg hätte es wie Bochum machen sollen, naja solche Behauptungen/Aussagen sind nun auch zu nichts mehr nütze, was bringt die 19 Menschen zurück? Nichts und niemand.

Naja, der Veranstallter hat gerade verkündet das es niewieder eine Loveparade geben wird .


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Wenn ich das höre, was die heute bei der Pressekonferenz abgelassen haben, wird mir übel.
Jede Versammlungsstätte (Kino, Einkaufszentrum, Theater, Stadion - was auch immer) hat eine Mindestanzahl (bzw. Mindestbreite) für die Ein- und Ausgänge sowie die Notausgänge.

Sehe sich doch mal ein jeder ein Fußballstadion an: LTU-Arena in Düsseldorf, Olympiastadion in Berlin, Eissporthalle in Berlin-Friedrichshain (Die kenne ich aus eigener Anschauung), welches auch immer.
Für viel weniger Leute - im Olympiastadion waren es mal 85.000, wenn ich mich nicht irre - sind (in der Summe) viel breitere Ein- und Ausgänge _vorgeschrieben_.
Selbst, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass nur 200.000 Menschen erwartet wurden, ist es meiner Meinung nach sträflicher Leichtsinn, nur 2*20m (die sich noch auf 1*25m verengen!) als Zugang zu machen.
Man kann sich ja mal die entsprechenden Teile der Versammlungstättenverordnung heraussuchen.....

Das musste daneben gehen - wie auch zahlreiche Menschen vorhergesagt haben.

Und wenn ich dann höre, dass von 'Individualversagen' gesprochen wird, dann könnte ich da nur noch 'reinschlagen.
Jeder Fachmann für Massenbewegungen - auf N24 lief heute ein interessanter Beitrag zu dem Thema; ging da um Paniken und Unglücke in Stadien - wird bestätigen, dass sich eine solche Menschenmenge nicht lenken lässt.
Man muss der Menge Raum geben und die Baulichkeiten dem Verhalten der Menschenmenge anpassen.
Aus dem Grunde wurden ja bsp. die Stehtribünen in vielen Fußballstadien abgeschafft.

Leider wird wohl wieder nur irgendein kleiner Beamter bestraft werden.

Ich habe mir mal die Versammlungsstättenverordnung NRW herausgesucht; in dem Falle den Teil für die Bemessung der Rettungswege.
Da heißt es:
*§ 7 Bemessung der Rettungswege*

(...)

(4)  Die Breite der Rettungswege ist nach der größtmöglichen  Personenzahl zu bemessen. (...) Die lichte Breite eines  jeden Teiles von Rettungswegen muss für die darauf angewiesenen  
Personen mindestens betragen bei
1. Versammlungsstätten im Freien (...) 1,20m je 600 Personen
2. (...)


​Wenn wir nun davon ausgehen, dass nur 180.000 Menschen erwartet wurden (die geringste Zahl, die ich gefunden habe), dann wäre ein Breite von 360m (zusammen gerechnet) an Rettungswegen _erforderlich _gewesen.

Gehen wir davon aus, dass das Gelände 250.000 (diese Zahl wurde auch genannt) Menschen aufnehmen konnte, wäre ein Breite von 500m erforderlich, bei 500.000 (wurde auch genannt) Menschen eine Breite von 1000m.
Wo waren denn diese Rettunsgwege?

Bochum war ja intelligenter: die haben letztes Jahr abgesagt, weil sie der - richtigen - Meinung waren, das nicht leisten zu können.
Solch eine Veranstaltung hat in einer solchen Kleinstadt nix zu suchen!

Grüße an Euch und mein Mitgefühl und Beileid den Opfern und deren Angehörigen!

Jochen


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir allein anschaue was die TUI-Arena in Hannover an Ein- und Ausgängen hat, das ist rund das Dreifache - die Halle ist für 20.000 bis maximal 25.000 mit Infield ausgelegt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juli 2010)

Oder die Waldbühne in Berlin - eine Bekannte von mir kennt die; ich nicht.
Da sind 'nur' 20.000 Menschen drin - und trotzdem mehr Ein- und Ausgänge vorhanden, als hier.

Ich frage mich: wie kann man solch ein (Un-)'Sicherheitskonzept' überhaupt entwerfen und dann noch genehmigen?
Nach dem, was ich vorhin im TV gehört habe, haben sowohl Feuerwehr als auch Polizei vorher gewarnt - nur hat keiner drauf gehört.

Und jetzt stelle sich mal jeder vor, was das gegeben hätte, hätten wir ein Wetter wie wochenlang gehabt: mit 37° im Schatten - nur gibt es auf dem Gelände keinen Schatten.
Oder ein plötzliches Gewitter - oder nur 'nen kräftigen Schauer - und alle hätten auf einmal nach Hause gewollt.
Das hätte nicht nur (fast; warten wir mal zwei Tage ab) 20 Tote gegeben, sondern 200 - oder mehr.


----------



## Zoon (25. Juli 2010)

Wenn man sieht das Leute wie Schienenbruch (aus berufl. Gründen vermute ich) und sogar Laien Tage vorher die ernsten Sicherheitsprobleme auf dem Gelände erkennen konnte fragt man sich echt wie sowas genehmigt werden konnte. 

Es hätte nur auf einer Bühne, einem Showtruck etc. wegen Defekt nen Großbrand geben können, dann wäre das sicher ein Massengrab geworden!

Selbst in den letzte 2 (??) Jahren wo die Lopa in Berlin eingezäunt wurde um den Tierpark vor massiven Müllansammlung bzw. Wildpinklern zu schützen gabs mehr wie genug Ein / Ausgänge / Fluchtwege (Straße 17. Juni oben und unten sowie rund um die Siegessäule) zusätzlich das für die Notfallversorgung das Tunnelsystem unter der Siegessäule genutzt wurde (nur für Rettungs / Sicherheitskräfte zugänglich gewesen).

Mich wundert das bei der Pressekonferenz keiner mit seinen Schuh geschmissen hat wie bei G.W. Bush damals, da saßen sie alle ganz in ihre Feigheit versunken ... jaja die Titanic wird nicht sinken können ... die Reporter hätten mal ordentlich weiter bohren sollen.

Den ganzen Verantwortlichen gehört mit Gefängnisstrafen bestraft sowie ihres Amtes enthoben! Klagen gibts schon genug (darunter genug ehemalige hohe Tiere der Polizei). Sämtliche Betroffene sollten sich zu einer Sammelkage zusammenraufen!


----------



## NCphalon (25. Juli 2010)

Paraden gehörn auf die Straße^^

Aber wegen dem was passiert is gleich das ganze Projekt sterben zu lassen is auch net richtig. Dass die diesjährige beendet wurde is Ok, aber nur wegen des Planungsfehlers/der Ignoranz der Verantwortlichen alles enden zu lassen geht net. Meinetwegen soll dir nächstes Jahr wieder ausgerichtet werden, dann halt auf jeden Fall mit anderen Initiatoren (die aktuellen können sowas vom Knast aus ja schlecht koordinieren) und wieder auf der Straße des 17. Juni oder zumindest auf einer anderen großen Straße.


----------



## Amigo (25. Juli 2010)

Echt traurig die Sache!

Kaum vorstellbar wie sich die Menschen im Tunnel gefühlt haben, man kann es wohl nur erahnen...
Die Bilder sind echt schlimm im TV, teils wie im Bürgerkrieg... 

Die Hoffnung dass die Parade mal wieder nach Hause kommt ist damit wohl leider auch gestorben...
Ich hoffe die Menschen achten in Zukunft mehr auf ihre Umwelt bzw. auf ihre Mitmenschen, speziell bei Großveranstaltungen.
In diesem Fall war Panik aber wohl so gut wie unausweichlich.

R.I.P. Leutz! 
R.I.P. Love Parade!


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Juli 2010)

Hi!


Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht das Leute wie Schienenbruch (aus berufl. Gründen vermute ich)


Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen: ich bin Lokführer, jetzt im Güterverkehr.
Beruflich hatte ich mit der Loveparade bis 2003 zu tun, als ich als Lokführer bei der S-Bahn-Berlin die Leute hin und wieder weg gefahren habe.
Ich habe das immer gern gemacht, obwohl ich selbst mit der Loveparade nix anfangen konnte.

Ansonsten kenne ich einige Vorschriften für Versammlungsstätten und Fluchtwege aus meiner früheren Tätigkeit als E-Installateur (wir haben auch Fluchtwegebeleuchtung, rauchdichte Türen,  Sprinkleranlagen usw. gemacht) in Berlin - dieses Wissen ist zwar veraltet (vor 1995), aber dem Grundsatz nach immer noch gültig.

Aber: ich kenne diesen Tunnel, weil er eine Zeit lang zu meinem Arbeitsweg gehörte und ich da mit dem Fahrrad durch gefahren bin.
Wohl gefühlt habe ich mich da nicht.
Und beruflich kenne ich das Verhalten von Menschenmassen - eben aus der Zeit, wo ich als Lokführer bei der S-Bahn-Berlin jahrelang die Menschen zur Loveparade, zum CSD, zu Fußballspielen und anderen Großveranstaltungen gefahren habe.Ich weiß - teilweise aus eigener Erfahrung - wie unberechenbar schon kleine Menschenansammlungen (bis 1000 Leute) sein können.
Und diverse Forschungen und Analysen zeigen, wie stark unberechenbar Menschenmengen sein können.
Auch die Erfahrungen nach Unglücken bei Massenveranstaltungen (Heiselstadion in Brüssel, Liverpool usw.) zeigen ganz klar, dass solche ein enger Zugang einfach unzureichend ist.​Und wenn ich jetzt höre, was diese Verantwortlichen (auch und gerade dieser 'Verhaltensforscher', Herr Schreckenberg) da jetzt ablassen, dann frage ich mich, ob die den Begriff 'Verantwortlich' nicht mal besser im Lexikon nachschlagen sollten - jetzt ist nämlich plötzlich alles wohl geplant gewesen, alle Szenarien wurden durchgespielt und das 'Sicherheitskonzept' (angesichts von 19 Toten und mehreren hundert Verletzten ist allein dieser Begriff schon sehr unzutreffend) war 'stimmig'. Und außerdem haben die Opfer die Massenpanik ausgelöst, weil sie versucht haben, über die Nottreppe und die Mauer zu klettern udn dabei abgestürzt sind.

Nur gut, dass ich nicht bei dieser Aussage dabei war - ich glaube, ich hätte dem so auf die Nuss gehauen, dass ihn Vater und Mutter nicht wieder erkannt hätten.​Allein diese Aussage ist ein Schlag in's Gesicht _aller_ Betroffenen (und das bezieht die hunderte [eher tausende] von Menschen mit ein, die dort bei waren, geschockt sind, drunter leiden - und wohl nie als 'verletzt' erfasst werden).

Interessanter ist da die Aussage vom Chef der Polizeigewerkschaft Duisburg:Rainer Wendt, Chef der Polizeigewerkschaft Duisburg, meint: „Wir haben vor einem Jahr gewarnt – die Stadt ist einfach zu klein und eng, um der Menschenmassen Herr zu werden!“
​Und immerhin ist Herr Wendt kein 'Fan' oder 'Laie', sondern jemand, der die Stadt - und damit das Gelände und den Tunnel - kennt und auch beruflich mit größeren Veranstaltungen zu tun hat.

Ich denke, das sagt doch genug, oder?

Es musste einfach ein Problem werden, wenn auch nur 500.000 (eine der genannten Zahlen der erwarteten Besucher) Menschen in so ein 'Duisdorf' (Versprecher eines N24-Nachrichtensprechers heute morgen) kommen.
Weder die Verkehrsmittel, noch die Stadt an sich können so etwas bewältigen - von den Behörden ganz zu schweigen.
Warum haben die sich nicht Rat aus Berlin (Loveparade), Hamburg (Veranstaltungen auf dem Heiligengeistfeld), München (Oktoberfest) oder anderen Städten geholt, die Erfahrungen mit solchen Menschenmengen haben?
Vielleicht, weil diese von vornherein gesagt haben "das geht nicht, Duisburg ist zu klein, zu eng"?
Gerade in jüngster Zeit haben die Fanmeilen (und da waren auch teilweise etliche 100.000 Menschen)zur WM gezeigt, dass solche Veranstaltungen ohne Probleme zu bewältigen sind - wenn man es richtig macht!

Und dann höre ich heute morgen, dass den Veranstaltern von Seiten der Genehmigungsbehörde  'größere Erleichterungen' bei den Zu- und Abgängen und Notausgängen gewährt worden sind.
Sicher, ich kann bei solch einer einmaligen Veranstaltung im freien nicht ganz die baulichen Fluchtwege und so schaffen, wie bei einem Stadion oder so; das ist klar.
Aber man kann das 'Entgegenkommen' (Zitat aus dem TV, N24 oder n-tv) auch übertreiben - und das ist meiner Meinung nach hier geschehen.

Ich befürchte nur, dass da jetzt eine große Arie von Schuldzuweisungen einsetzt und 'keiner so etwas voraussehen' konnte.
Gott sei dank gibt hunderte oder tausende von (Handy-)Videos, so dass keine Tatsachen mehr verschleiert, falsch dargestellt oder verdreht werden können.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass jeder, der ein solches (Handy-)Video hat, dieses der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Polizei zur Verfügung stellt, damit wenigstens jetzt klar wird, was da falsch gelaufen ist - und die Verantwortlichen eben verantwortlich gemacht werden können.
Es ist aber traurig - und eine Frechheit sondergleichen - dass die Verantwortlichen immer noch davon sprechen, dass das Sicherheitskonzept in Ordnung gewesen sei.

Sicher: Unfälle - und auch eine Massenpanik (mag es die hier gegeben haben oder nicht) können immer vorkommen.
Aber: hier haben (meiner Meinung nach) schon im Vorfeld die planende _und _die genehmigende Seite (Veranstalter und Behörde) klar versagt.

Ich meine, da sollten die Verantwortlichen - der OB von Duisburg,  der Sicherheitsdezernet und der Chef der zuständigen Behörde (ich glaube, das Bauamt) ganz schnelle ihre Verantwortung erkennen - und zurück treten!

Im übrigen: es wird viel geredet: 


das Sicherheitkonzept sei stimmmig gewesen
Das war es wohl eher nicht
alles sei vorgeplant gewesen
aber wohl unzureichend
es hätte keine Massenpanik gegeben 
Es ist doch völlig egal, ob es eine Massenpanik war oder nicht: die 19 Menschen sind tot; gereicht hat's in jedem Fall.
die Toten wären nicht in der Menge tot getreten worden, sondern vor dieser 'Nottreppe' gelegen, von der sie gestürzt seine - und damit die (angeblich ja nicht vorhandene) Massenpanik ausgelöst haben.
Schon mal jemand dran gedacht, dass die dorthin gelangt sein könnten, nachdem sie verletzt oder getötet wurden?
Und: warum haben die denn - wenn dem so war, was ich nicht glaube! - versucht, diese Nottreppe zu benutzen?
Weil sie nur noch weg wollten und es keinen Ausweg gab!
Hier wird doch nur versucht, den Opfern - die sich nicht (mehr) wehren können - die Schuld zuzuschieben - eine (weitere) absolute Frechheit der Verantwortlichen!
die Verantwortlichen haben keine Fehler gemacht
Das sehe ich - und wohl die meisten hier - anders....
den Opfern und ihren Angehörigen wird Mitgefühl ausgesprochen
und im nächsten Satz wird den Opfern die Schuld zugeschoben - siehe oben.
Das Mitgefühl hilft den Opfern leider wenig - denen muss aktiv geholfen werden!
Da sind Töchter und Söhne, Brüder und Schwestern, evtl. auch Mütter und Väter getötet worden.
Aber: es wird Zeit, dass die Verantwortlichen eben dieser Verantwortung gerecht werden und zu ihrer Verantwortung stehen - und vor allem den Opfern helfen!
Statt dessen wird - wieder einmal - versucht, die Schuld von sich zu weisen.
Das erinnert mich schmerzlich an das Geschehen nach dem ICE-Unfall in Eschede - auch da wurden am Ende ein paar kleine Leute im ICE-Bw Hamburg verurteilt, die Chef's kamen davon.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Johnny05 (26. Juli 2010)

Mein Neffe (22) war auch auf der Loveparade und ist einer der über 300 Verletzten,die bei diesem schrecklichen Ereignis niedergetrampelt wurden.Wir haben davon erst am Sonntag Mittag erfahren,mein Bruder hat in der ganzen Aufregung vergessen meiner Familie und Mir davon zu berichten das sein eigener Sohn unter den Verletzten ist.Er liegt z.ZT noch in einer Duisburger Klinik und ist schwer geschockt über die tragischen Ereignisse.Mein Beleid gilt den Toten und ihren Angehörigen,denen ein geliebter Mensch so radikal aus der Mitte  gerissen wurde.Gleichzeitig tobt auch eine gehörige Portion Wut in mir,das soviele Menschen wegen unfähiger Veranstalter und Behörden schwer verletzt oder getötet wurden.Uns ist es erspart geblieben einen Menschen der Familie zu betrauern,aber was wird jetzt aus den Angehörigen ? Ich,wie auch soviele andere Menschen fordere ,das diese furchtbare Tragödie lückenlos aufgeklärt und SÄMTLICHE Verantwortlichen dafür mit aller Härte bestraft werden.


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2010)

Unfassbar, was da durch den Veranstalter und die Stadt Duisburg genehmigt wurde, obwohl es genug Warnungen von Experten und Privatpersonen lange vor der Love Parade gegeben hatte. Die Verursacher dieses Dramas müssten mMn sofort ihrer Ämter enthoben werden und hohe Haftstrafen absitzen. Die gestern im TV gezeigte "Stellungnahme" der Verantwortlichen und Sicherheitsexperten, war mehr als ein schlechter Witz und muss für die Angehörigen, vor allem die der Toten wie Hohn geklungen haben.


----------



## Zoon (26. Juli 2010)

Gestern lief abends im N-TV Newsticker noch durch "Duisburg: Verantwortliche hielten Begriff Massenpanik für überbewertet".

Da blieb einem nur noch die Spucke weg ....


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Diese Definitions-Sachen, ob es nun eine "Massenpanik" war oder nicht, sind alles nur ein Zeichen der Überforderung und der Verzweiflung der Veranstalter und "Verantwortlichen" (is ja noch nicht klar, wer da nun wirklich alles verantwortlich ist), die Außendarstellung noch halbwegs retten zu wollen, was aber eh schon nicht mehr möglich ist. Wahrscheinlich nennen "die" das nur deswegen nicht "Massenpanik", weil nicht direkt hunderte Leute in "Panik" in eine Richtung rennen wollten wie zB wenn man von einem Feuer oder einer Explosion wegläuft, sondern es "nur" an einer rel. kleinen Stelle zu diesem fatalen Gedränge kam... das ist aber an dieser Stelle ebenso unpassend, um Wörter zu diskutieren, wie bei einem "Amoklauf", wo auch immer Besserwisser ankommen "das war kein Amoklauf, weil geplant - ein Amoklauf ist immer spontan aus Wut" usw.


Ich war die letzten zwei Tage selber auf einem RELATIV großen Festival mit 16.000 Besuchern, da gab es zu keinen Zeitpunkt auch nur Ansatzweise Sorge, dass da was passieren kann, obwohl das Gelände natürlich viel kleiner war. Aber selbst da: da ist u.a. eine Halle, in der oft sichr um die 3000-4000 Leute waren, und es auch nur einen offiziellen Ausgang, der wurde verengt auf 4 Schleusen Schleusen jeweils 1m breit, und wenn ne Band zu Ende gespielt hat, gab es da schon auch ein wenig Gedränge - WENN dort eine "Panik" enstanden wäre, zB sagen wir mal ein Feuer oder irgendein Gas oder so was, dann wär das auch eng geworden - da wäre dann die Frage, ob die Sicherheitsleute in DEM Fall dann nicht einfach schnell die Schleusen zur Seite geschoben hätten oder/und ob man dann die Leute auch über die Eingänge, die jeweils 30-40m links + rechts vom Ausgang mit je 2 Schleusen waren, hindirigiert hätte. Das Gelände selbst mit einer großen Hauptbühne und vielen Fressbuden und einer "Einkaufsmeile" konnte man durch 2 Hauptausgänge verlassen, und es war überall mehr als genug Platz, um für den Fall der Fälle auszuweichen, dazu noch genug weitere "Notausgänge"


Aber wegen dieses Tunnels: absolut unverständlich, warum es nicht an den beiden Zugängen eine Vor-Kontrolle gab. Auf der anderen Seite: auch vor dem Tunnel scheint es ja nicht grad ein weitläufiges gelände zu sein, sondern ebenfalls schon stark eingeengte Straßen - d.h. wenn man den Tunnel gesperrt hätte, hätte es sich vielleicht dann VOR dem Tunnel gestaut - und da hätte so was dann auch passieren können...  man kennt das ja von ein paar Unglücken bei Konzerten, dass da 1-2 Minuten reichen, in denen die Mneg plötzlich nach vorne drängt, um vorne viele Menschen in Gefahr zu bringen...  Fazit: an sich hätte man mehr und andere Zugänge halt da, wo an sich nur "notausgänge" vom Gelände vorgesehen waren.


btw: musste man eigentlich Eintritt bezahlen? Wenn nein, dann ist es umso unverständlicher - warum für eine kostenlose Veranstaltung nur EINEN Zugang?


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Juli 2010)

Da hat ein anerkannter Panikforscher, Herr Dombrovski, was interessantes gesagt.
Ging darum, was alles so eine Panik auslösen oder dazu beitragen kann:

Enge, Druck
Dunkelheit, schlechte Beleuchtung
Lärm
Verlust des Kontaktes zur Begleitung
Ein 'Nadelöhr', mangelnder Ausweg, Fläche
'Zusammenstoß' verschiedener Menschenströme
Das hat Herr Dombrovski als maßgebliche Faktoren für eine (Massen-)Panik bezeichnet.
All dies ist nicht neu.

Und welche Faktoren war an dieser Stelle baulich bedingt vorhanden?

Sorry, aber:
Ob Massenpanik oder nicht: die Sache war vorhersehbar!


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (26. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Was hat dir diese Äusserung hier jetz gebracht? Bei mir biste wegen deinen Ansichten grad unten durch, wenn du weißt dass du dir mit sowas Feinde machst, solltest du es vielleicht für dich behalten. Wie heißt es so schön: "Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold". Freie Meinungsäusserung gut und schön aber nur wenn sie sich net der Menschenwürde widersetzt.


 Bei mir bist du wegen deiner ignoranz auf der Ignorier-Liste. Feinde machen?  Ich bin nicht hier um Freundschaften zu schliessen. Liebt mich oder hasst mich, es ist mir egal!





zcei schrieb:


> Und dann  sowas zu verallgemeinern und zu sagen: Das waren die Drogen ist  schlichtweg dumm.


Les dir mal den Anhang durch falls du überhaupt lesen kannst, und dann wirst auch hoffentlich du erkennen wer hier wirklich dumm ist.





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ey was haste gegen Techno?


Gegen schlechte Musik habe ich generell was.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Das ist völlig abgewegig, Drogen oder Alk die Schuld zu geben oder gar Techno als "Musikart". Natürlich kann es sein, dass es mit komplett "nüchternden" Leuten nicht so passiert wäre und einzelne Leute durch Alk/Drogen zu aggressiv waren und sogar eine Mitschuld tragen, aber das gehört zu so einer Veranstalung nunmal dazu, genau wie zu etlichen anderen aus den verschiedensten "Genres". Sonst müßte es jedes Jahr bei den ganzen Reggea-Festivals dutzende Tote geben, bei Rock am Ring & co ebenfalls, und auch bei Hip-Hop-Festivals, oder im Rahmen von Fußballspielen, oder im Kölner Karneval. Für solche Veranstaltungen muss IMMER miteinkalkuliert werden, dass einzelne Leute auch besoffen und/oder zugekifft sind, agressiv agieren sind ggf. austicken und für eine "Panik" sorgen. Dafür muss der Veranstalter sorgen, dass es selbst dann glimpflich ausgeht.


btw: unfassbar, _*diese Riesenveranstalung war mit lächerlichen 7,5Mio € versichert! *_


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da hat ein anerkannter Panikforscher, Herr Dombrovski, was interessantes gesagt.
> Ging darum, was alles so eine Panik auslösen oder dazu beitragen kann:
> 
> Enge, Druck
> ...



In dieser Richtung hab ich in den letzten Tagen jetzt schon viele Faktoren gelesen/gehört.

Sobald ein eigener Schutzradius (welcher die Ellenbogenlänge umfasst) für längere Zeit nicht mehr gewährleistet ist, kann bei Personen Panik ausbrechen.

Unkontrollierter Bewegungsablauf, welcher von sich selber so nicht gewollt ist, (man wird praktisch in eine Richtung geschoben, ohne das man da hin will) führt zu Panik

Die anderen Punkte weis ich schon garnicht mehr alle.

Auf jeden Fall gibt es viele Auslöser. Wenn ich da drin gewesen wäre, ich wäre auch total komplex gewesen, da ich solche Enge nicht ausstehen kann.


----------



## Xrais (26. Juli 2010)

ich bin da gewesen, mitten im tunnel als man regelrecht zerdrückt wurde , der absolute alptraum den sich man so in keinster weise vorstellen kann , ich wurde gerettet wohingegen mir 2-3 meter eine leiche lag ...
darauf muß ich erstmal kla kommen
ich bin vorhin bei der polizei gewesen und habe strafanzeige erstattet und fordere hiermit jeden der dort auch da war auf das selbe zu tun

ich könnte jetzt hier ein video posten was ich bei youtube gefunden habe aber das dürfte jeden zum heulen bringen , unbeschreiblich was da abging , ich war schon halb gestürtzt merkte schon mehrere füsse auf mich ,aber  irgendwie habe ich es geschaft weil mich jemand hochzog , ein wunder das ich mit ein paar schramen davon kam , aber den anblick der leichen die da liegen und niemand etwas macht werde ich in meinem leben niemals vergessen können.......


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (26. Juli 2010)

Ich war gut ne halbe Stunde vor der Massenpanik im Tunnel, da konnte man aber auch schon einigen Leuten beim krepieren zuschauen, 3 sind vor meinen Augen draufgegangen. Darum herum überall Mädels am heulen, Typen am kotzen, einer der die ganze Zeit nach Wasser gerufen hat, überall überforderte Sanis und Polizei...

Das Problem bei der Sache: Die Raver die auf die Party wollten, sind den Zugangsweg hochgegangen. Und stehen geblieben, der Weg war verstopft. Da gabs nur die Möglichkeit eine ziemlich enge Treppe raufzuklettern, an der Seite stand ne Treppe auf nem Container und dann gabs noch ne sandige "Klippe" wo man mit Glück raufkam. Die ganzen Besoffenen haben natürlich versucht sich vor ihren Freunden zu profilieren und sind irgendwo hochgeklettert - und ein paar sind runtergefallen, aus 8-9 Meter Höhe kann man bei sowas halt draufgehen.

Warum hat die Polizei keine Treppen organisiert und da hingestellt? Das Festivalgelände war gerade zur Hälfte voll. Stattdessen gab es einen ziemlich üblen Stau und Besoffene die Action gemacht haben um irgendwo hochzuklettern, als das richtig anfing war ich zum Glück schon weg.

Die Polizisten mit denen ich gesprochen habe waren teilweise ziemlich  überfordert, keiner von denen wusste was los war, anscheinend gab es keinerlei Koordination. Die haben alles erst von den Ravern erfahren. Die Polizisten haben sich zwar alle Mühe gegeben und sind teilweise über sich hinausgewachsen (Danke dafür), haben aber ohne Koordination oder Notfallpläne nicht gewusst was sie tun sollten und jeder für sich gehandelt. 

Die Sanis und Polizisten haben sich wirklich bemüht, haben wirklich beeindruckendes geileistet, aber die Leute von der Orga gehören in den Knast für das was die verbockt haben. Es gab *KEINE* organisation des ganzen.

Auf dem Rückweg gab es die einzig zuverlässige Größe bei einem solchen Drama: Die deutsche Bahn. Mit 1,4 Millionen Besuchern haben diese Intelligenzbolzen natürlich den Bahnhof gesperrt (nobelpreisverdächtige Intelligenz von den Jungs) und keine Züge mehr einfahren lassen. Um das zu kompensieren haben diese Knalltüten für die 1,4 Millionen Zuschauer stolze 150 (!) Busse organisiert. Die standen dann hintereinander und keiner der Fahrer wusste was er tun sollte, da es auch weiterhin nichtmal ansatzweise Koordination gab. Es gab keine Durchsagen, nichts.

Es ist wirklich ein Wunder, dass nur 19 Leute krepiert sind. Um den Hauptbahnhof standen zehntausende und wurden teilweise mit Straßensperren in Gebieten eingesperrt (!), auf das Partygelände kam man garnicht mehr. Ich bin wirklich froh, dass die Leute so friedlich geblieben sind, wäre sowas in Frankreich passiert hätte die ganze Statt gebrannt und es hätte hunderte Tote gegeben. Stattdessen haben sich alle friedlich hingesetzt und gewartet, was weiter passiert.

Es ist wirklich unglaublich was die Securitys, Polizisten und Sanis geleistet haben, meinen Dank und Respekt dafür. Es spricht für Deutschland, dass die Menschen so absolut friedlich geblieben sind und einfach geduldig gewartet haben.* Und es ist einfach unglaublich was für unglaublich unfähige Schwachköpfe bei der Deutschen Bahn und in der Orga von der Polizei gearbeitet haben*. Ich hoffe, das wird personelle Konsequenzen haben, wobei Beamte leider unkündbar sind.


----------



## Xrais (26. Juli 2010)

hier ist mal ein anderes video ,das ist auch schon extremt hart und würde ich keinen senisblen charakter zumuten 

Gucken auf eigene Gefahr

*gelöscht*


----------



## psyphly (26. Juli 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Gegen schlechte Musik habe ich generell was.




Du hast noch niemals in deinem Leben Techno gehört, also urteile nicht darüber. Ausserdem: wenn auf dieser Veranstaltung mit so vielen Leuten eine andere Musik gespielt werden würde, wäre das deiner Meinung nach nicht passiert oder was? Behalt deinen blödsinnigen Schwachsinn bloß für dich. Solche pubertären Aussagen sind ja wiederlich


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Juli 2010)

Diese verdammten Veranstalter Schweine diese Geldgeilen Hunde! Ihr (Veranstalter und Verantwortliche) müsstet da liegen dann würde ich (ich bin Bodybuilder wiege knappe 100Kg) über euren Schädel rennen!

Verdammt dieses Video ist einfach mal hart! Ich hoffe es wird Strafen für 19 fachen Mord und nicht Totschlags hageln!

Mein Beileid an alle Beteiligten und Familienmitglieder!
Edit: Hau ab mit diesem schlechten Musik gelaber, was soll der Mist in so einem Thread.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Xrais schrieb:


> hier ist mal ein anderes video ,das ist auch schon extremt hart und würde ich keinen senisblen charakter zumuten
> 
> Gucken auf eigene Gefahr
> 
> *gelöscht*


 
Sorry, das muss hier nicht sein - hier sind auch viele Kids unterwegs, und wer so was sehen *will*, sollte selber danach suchen und nicht durch einen kleinen Klick verführt werden, es sich anzuschauen - da Du selber als fast Betroffener vlt. noch unter Eindruck der Ereignisse stehst, will ich dafür auch keine Verwarnung oder so was geben und hoffe, dass Du das auch mit ein bisschen Überlegen einsiehst und keine ähnlichen Videos postest, natürlich gilt das auch für alle anderen hier.


----------



## Xrais (26. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sorry, das muss hier nicht sein - hier sind auch viele Kids unterwegs, und wer so was sehen *will*, sollte selber danach suchen und nicht durch einen kleinen Klick verführt werden, es sich anzuschauen - da Du selber als fast Betroffener vlt. noch unter Eindruck der Ereignisse stehst, will ich dafür auch keine Verwarnung oder so was geben und hoffe, dass Du das auch mit ein bisschen Überlegen einsiehst und keine ähnlichen Videos postest, natürlich gilt das auch für alle anderen hier.



ja doch hast recht , gibt genügend  schaulustige und ich will nicht für den seelischen schaden haften , sorry für diese dumme idee


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (26. Juli 2010)

Find es krass, dass Leute sowas filmen und ins Internet stellen. Ich hatte im Tunnel die Chance ähnliche Videos zu machen, aber ich nichtmal auf die Idee zu kommen.

Ich bin damals schlecht genug damit klargekommen, als mein Vater verstorben ist. Mir vorzustellen, dass jemand den Tod meines Vaters filmen und dann bei Youtube reinstellen würde ist schon wirklich abartig.

Ich hoffe, dass die Angehörigen diese Filme bei Youtube nicht zu Gesicht bekommen werden. Der Tod eines Familienmitlieds ist auch so schwer genug zu verkraften.

Und ich hoffe, dass den Organisatoren bei der Polizei irgendwann das gleiche passiert.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Bei mir bist du wegen deiner ignoranz auf der Ignorier-Liste. Feinde machen?  Ich bin nicht hier um Freundschaften zu schliessen.


Hmm was machst du dann hier!? Ich denke du hast den Sinn einer *COMMUNITY* nicht verstanden. Falls du gleich wieder vergissts wie das geschrieben wird, es steht sogar im Logo  (gaaaanz oben in der Linken Ecke deines Bildschirms). 
Wir leben übrigens in einem freien Land, daher ist es dir sogar überlassen auszuwählen welche Threads du anklickst. Also lass es das nächste Mal lieber. Du bist doch eh nur daran interessiert durch absoluten nonsense Unruhe zu stiften oder um in einem anderen Thread - übrigens von vielen liebevoll "Nerdthread" genannt - mit einem Ellenlangen Text über ein Blumenladenerlebnis zu berichten.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Find es krass, dass Leute sowas filmen und ins Internet stellen. Ich hatte im Tunnel die Chance ähnliche Videos zu machen, aber ich nichtmal auf die Idee zu kommen.
> 
> Ich bin damals schlecht genug damit klargekommen, als mein Vater verstorben ist. Mir vorzustellen, dass jemand den Tod meines Vaters filmen und dann bei Youtube reinstellen würde ist schon wirklich abartig.


 Bilder von Toten sollte keine Privatperson online stellen, das finde ich auch falsch - aber wenn diese Videos zur Aufklärung beitragen können, was hier durchaus der Fall sein wird, da die Situation einfach völlig unübrsichtlich war und man im Gegensatz zu zB einem Autounfall nicht rel. leicht die Ursache und den Hergang ermitteln kann, dann ist das im Nachhinein eher positiv. 

Die Frage ist halt: haben diejenigen schon beim Filmen begriffen, was da passiert? Haben die beim upload noch unter Schock gestanden oder nicht? War es nur aus "Gaffertum", um zu zeigen "hey, isch hab krasses Video", oder eher zur Dokumentation, damit die Öffentlichkeit sieht, wie schlimm das war? Wobei ich letzteres auch nur im Einzelfall bedingt für o.k halte. An sich sollte so etwas den Medien und Redaktionen vorbehalten sein, die mit viel viel Erfahrung und in Redaktionsitzungen ganz klar entscheiden, was sie zeigen und warum und was sie nicht zeigen.


ps: wenn Du auch nur einen KLEINEN Hinweis auf Fehlverhalten oder ähnliches seitens der Polizei oder so hast, solltest Du das auch irgendwo melden, und zwar möglichst bei einer Polizeiwache, die nicht zu Duisburg gehört, oder direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Video zur Klärung beiträgt ist das Ok, aber ein solches Video gehört dann zur Polizeidienststelle und dann gelöscht. Und mit Sicherheit nicht zu Youtube. Zumindest sollte man vorher die Gesichter unkenntlich machen, sowas sollte man den Angehörigen nicht antun.

Möglicherweise werde ich wirklich zur Polizei gehen, andererseits gibt es inzwischen genug Videos die alles belegen. Meine Erinnerungen sind vermutlich ungenauer als Youtube. Und bei 1,4 Millionen Zuschauern werden sich wohl genug Zeugen finden.


----------



## svppb (26. Juli 2010)

Es wird immer nur auf den Veranstaltern rumgehackt. Ich sehe und hinterfrage solche Dinge immer von 2 Seiten. Klar sind in erster Linie die Schuld die den "Mist" organisiert haben. Wäre es anders/besser organisiert gewesen, wäre das ja nicht passiert. Klarer Fall! Nur stelle ich mir dazu noch ein paar andere Fragen.

Wenn vorher schon bekannt war, das die Stadt das Gelände zu klein ist, überlege ich mir doch allein schon als Besucher ob ich da überhaupt noch hingehe?

Wenn ich vor Ort bin und sehe. Tunnel/Zugänge und so weiter sind vollgestopft, wieso gehen dann ständig weiter und weiter Leute da rein und quetschen sich immer weiter dazwischen?

Wieso kommen von tausenden Leuten nicht mal wenigstens ein Viertel auf die Idee mitzudenken und zu sagen: "Hier da gehts hinten und vorne net weiter, komm das hat kein Zweck wir gehen mal zurück und kommen später wieder" Geschweige denn vielleicht sogar Heim fahren.

Menschen verhalten sich in Gruppen dümmer. Das weiss jeder. Und sowas hätten auch Veranstalter wissen müssen. Deswegen gehe ich auf kaum noch auf Massenveranstaltungen. Wenn ich mich auf eine ganz normale Kirmes mit paar hundert Leuten begebe und sehe das im Bierzelt jeder schon Arsch an Arsch steht, dann gehe ich erst gar nicht da rein, weil mir schon gleich die Lust vergeht.

Ich finde jegliche Kritik an Veranstalter ist berechtigt, aber im Grunde ist auch jeder einzelne daran Schuld der dort hingeht. Wenn schon alles beschissen organisiert ist, dann könnte man sowas ausgleichen indem jeder einfach mal bisschen mitdenkt.

Achso ja überigens wird auch viel über die Videos geschimpft. Vonwegen das diese noch in youtube&co gepostet werden und so weiter. Habt ihr zufällig das Titelblatt der heutigen BILD Zeitung gesehen? DAS IST GESCHMACKLOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juli 2010)

Hat denn einer schon mal ne Massenpanik erfahren? Da kannst du nichts tun, ntweder du rennst oder du wirst überrannt. Da bringen auch logische Gedanken nichts wenn hinter einem 20000 Leute drängeln. 

Und dann noch die Eva Hermann, also das ist absolut verachtenswert!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Juli 2010)

Hab ich nicht gesehen, aber hat wer das gelesen was die Eva Herman von sich gegeben hat 

?Bekifft oder betrunken!? : Eva Herman verhöhnt Opfer der Loveparade - News - Bild.de


----------



## DrSin (26. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal sind die Leute eigentlich noch zu retten?
Da sterben Menschen und ihr / die habt nix besseres zu tun als über angebliche Dorgen, Alk, und die Musik blöde Sprüche abzulassen? Gehts noch?

Unfassbar sowas.
Die Herman sollte man am besten....


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juli 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht gesehen, aber hat wer das gelesen was die Eva herman von sich gegen hat
> 
> ?Bekifft oder betrunken!? : Eva Herman verhöhnt Opfer der Loveparade - News - Bild.de



Hier der original Artikel:

Sex- und Drogenorgie Loveparade: Zahlreiche Tote bei Sodom und Gomorrha in Duisburg - Kopp-Verlag



> Dieses »friedliche Fest fröhlicher junger Menschen« ist in Wahrheit eine riesige Drogen-, Alkohol- und Sexorgie, ...


Unfassbar... 

btw: Hier die Antwort auf die Resonanz:

Große Resonanz auf »Loveparade«-Artikel - Kopp-Verlaghttp://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...-herman-mal-wieder-einen-stein-hinterher.html


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juli 2010)

> Wieso kommen von tausenden Leuten nicht mal wenigstens ein Viertel auf die Idee mitzudenken und zu sagen: "Hier da gehts hinten und vorne net weiter, komm das hat kein Zweck wir gehen mal zurück und kommen später wieder" Geschweige denn vielleicht sogar Heim fahren.


Ich hab mir das schon anfangs gedacht, konnte aber meine 30 Mitstreiter leider nicht überzeugen umzukehren. :/ Ich hab 6 Stunden von Bochum Hbf bis zum Gelände der Loveparade gebraucht. Und noch mal 5Stunden bis nach Hause (was noch schnell war). 




> Naja, als Ausgang wurd ewie geplant ja die A59 genutzt . Ungeplant auch die Bahnstrecke..


Die A59 konnte man erst erreichen als die Katastrophe schon passierte. Erst dann hat man mehrere Kanäle um das Gelände herum geöffnet um so die A59 zu erreichen. Zuvor war man eingesperrt und es gab KEINEN ALTERNATIVEN AUSGANG.

Die Veranstallter haben echt nen Knall diese schmale Rampe als einzigen Ein- Und Ausgang festzulegen.. Das war so etwas von Naiv und war den Leuten sicher bewusst. Wahrscheinlich hat man sich ein Image-Bonus für Duisburg versprochen. Jetzt hat man gegenteiliges erreicht.


DieKommentare von Herman und einigen anderen Pfeifen sind einfach primitiv und niveaulos. 

Von den ~350 SCHWERverletzten sind ja auch viele Querschnittsgelähmt. Auch das muss man sich mal vor Augen führen. 


Was aber oft nicht berichtet wird:
Ich war ja wie jeder dort erstmal an der Hauptschleuse, wo die Polizei schon gefiltert hat. 

Die vielen betrunkenen Raudis (damit meine ich einen kleineren Teil der Besucher) haben die Polizei auf übelste beschimpft, den Mittelfingergezeigt, teilweise die Türen der Polizeiautos aufgerissen (ich war mitten dabei). Ich wollte die Durchsagen der Polizei hören, konnte aber kein Wort verstehen. Und gedrückt und gedrängelt haben diese Wilden auch. 
Aber solche Leute sieht man immer häufiger auf solch großen öffentlichen Veranstalltungen.


----------



## svppb (26. Juli 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Die vielen betrunkenen Raudis (damit meine ich einen kleineren Teil der Besucher) haben die Polizei auf übelste beschimpft, den Mittelfingergezeigt, teilweise die Türen der Polizeiautos aufgerissen (ich war mitten dabei). Ich wollte die Durchsagen der Polizei hören, konnte aber kein Wort verstehen. Und gedrückt und gedrängelt haben diese Wilden auch.
> Aber solche Leute sieht man immer häufiger auf solch großen öffentlichen Veranstalltungen.




Und da man solche Leute immer häufiger sieht lege ich immer weniger Wert auf Gesellschaft und öffentliche Veranstaltungen. Wegen solchen Typen werden solche Events ausgehebelt und in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt. Um solche Assis tut es mir dann nicht Leid wenn es diese dann erwischt. Aber sowas darf man ja eigentlich nicht sagen. Allein schon wegen der Angehörigen


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juli 2010)

Das schlimme ist ja, das oft gegen die Polizei gehetzt wird in solchen Fällen. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn dich einer angreift, wehrst du dich. Das ist menschlich.

Leider gibt es auch immer wieder Menschen, die Einsatzkräfte behindern. Und solche Leute würde ich direkt in den Knast stecken!

Ich habe nicht alles mitbekommen, würde aber dem Veranstalter und der Stadt die Schuld geben. 
Das Gelände war in keinester Weise für so viele Menschen geeignet.

Aber Geldscheine in den Augen erschweren das Sehen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2010)

Inzwischen sinds übrigens 20Tote von offizieller Seite ....

Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen fahrlässiger Tötung auf Loveparade - Panorama - WDR.de


----------



## Xrais (26. Juli 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> Und da man solche Leute immer häufiger sieht lege ich immer weniger Wert auf Gesellschaft und öffentliche Veranstaltungen. Wegen solchen Typen werden solche Events ausgehebelt und in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt. Um solche Assis tut es mir dann nicht Leid wenn es diese dann erwischt. Aber sowas darf man ja eigentlich nicht sagen. Allein schon wegen der Angehörigen




sorry aber wenn ich so eine ******* lese möchte ich dir einfach nur ins gesicht hauen , du bist genau dieses gefühlskalte type ohne jeglichen anstand und ein niveau das man von der straße kratzt ....
ich war selber im tunnel und wurde fast tot getrampelt und kann bei weitem besser darüber urteilen, du willst hier doch eigentlich eher zum ausdruck bringen : da sind eh nur asis da störts nicht wenn die krepieren

für solche aussage sollte man dich windel weich prügeln , man kann ja seine gedanke haben wie auch immer , aber das auch noch öffentlich so auszudrücken DAS IST MAL RICHTIG ASI

und natürlich hat die polizei auch geholfen was sollten die denn auch machen , nur daneben rumstehen ?
also ich rege mich hier gerade mal sowas von auf wie manche meinen darüber urteilen zu können obwohl sie es nur per internet oder tv mitverfolgt haben

einfach asiozial auf höchstem niveau - mehr kann ich zu eurem verhalten echt nicht mehr sagen


----------



## Zoon (26. Juli 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> Wieso kommen von tausenden Leuten nicht mal wenigstens ein Viertel auf die Idee mitzudenken und zu sagen: "Hier da gehts hinten und vorne net weiter, komm das hat kein Zweck wir gehen mal zurück und kommen später wieder" Geschweige denn vielleicht sogar Heim fahren.<br />



Ganz einfach, wenn du da drin bist dann schaltet dein Gehirn nur noch auf "Durchzug" und du wirst von Urinstinkten (Verteidigung, Flucht, etc) beherrscht. Da kann keiner mehr klar denken.

Den "Menschen" an sich gibts da nicht mehr, es ist nur noch eine Masse. Das wäre auf diesem Gelände auch bei einer anderen Veranstaltung mit so einer Menschenmenge passiert - seis nun Technofestival, Hardrock, Fussballl, Computermesse wasweißich ... wer einmal auf der Cebit war hat bestimmt gesehen wieviel Ein Ausgänge + Notausgänge ja Tore EINE Halle von den 26 hat - und auf wieviel Leute Maximalauslastung ist so eine ausgelegt? 

Und große Festivals werden nicht ohne Grund meist auf großen Freiflächen abgehalten - ja sogar Flughäfen etc.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

Xrais schrieb:


> sorry aber wenn ich so eine ******* lese möchte ich dir einfach nur ins gesicht hauen , du bist genau dieses gefühlskalte type ohne jeglichen anstand und ein niveau das man von der straße kratzt ....
> ich war selber im tunnel und wurde fast tot getrampelt und kann bei weitem besser darüber urteilen, du willst hier doch eigentlich eher zum ausdruck bringen : da sind eh nur asis da störts nicht wenn die krepieren


 Er meinte diese Aussage IMHO nicht bezogen auf die Leute allgemein, sondern nur DIEjenigen, die Kai vorher beschrieb, und denen er wohl indirekt die Mitschuld gibt 

_"...betrunkenen Raudis... haben die Polizei auf übelste beschimpft, den Mittelfingergezeigt, teilweise die Türen der Polizeiautos aufgerissen (ich war mitten dabei).... Und gedrückt und gedrängelt haben diese Wilden auch_ "

wobei man selbst da aufpassen sollte, was man über "diese Leute" sagt: in so einer Situation schiesst das Adrenalin dermaßen hoch, da kann man nicht genau sagen, ob das nun "Asis" / Betrunkene waren oder einfach nur Leute, die im Glauben handelten, um ihr oder das Leben anderer zu kämpfen, oder auch einfach nur Idioten, die das ganze gar nicht gerafft haben und "nur" die Sperren überwinden wollten, damit sie endlich aufs Gelände kommen. Ich hab im TV auch Bilder gesehen, bei denen weit vor dem Tunnnel eine Sperre errichtet wurde, die dann einfach von Partywütigen "friedlich" überlaufen wurde ohne großes Gedränge - wenn die Leute da gewußt hätten, was beim Tunnnel passieren würde, hätten die das ganz sicher nicht getan und an der Sperre ausgeharrt.


----------



## Xrais (27. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Er meinte diese Aussage nicht bezogen auf die Leute allgemein, sondern nur DIEjenigen, die Kai vorher beschrieb, und denen er wohl indirekt die Schuld gibt
> 
> _"...betrunkenen Raudis...   haben die Polizei auf übelste beschimpft, den Mittelfingergezeigt, teilweise die Türen der Polizeiautos aufgerissen (ich war mitten dabei).... Und gedrückt und gedrängelt haben diese Wilden auch_ "
> 
> wobei man selbst da aufpassen sollte, was man über "diese Leute" sagt: in so einer Situation schiesst das Adrenalin dermaßen hoch, da kann man nicht genau sagen, ob das nun "Asis" / Betrunkene waren oder einfach nur Leute, die im Glauben handelten, um ihr oder das Leben anderer zu kämpfen, oder auch einfach nur Idioten, die das ganze gar nicht gerafft haben und "nur" die Sperren überwinden wollten, damit sie endlich aufs Gelände kommen. Ich hab im TV auch Bilder gesehen, bei denen weit vor dem Tunnnel eine Sperre errichtet wurde, die dann einfach von Partywütigen "friedlich" überlaufen wurde ohne großes Gedränge - wenn die Leute da gewußt hätten, was beim Tunnnel passieren würde, hätten die das ganz sicher nicht getan und an der Sperre ausgeharrt.




sorry aber die schuld jetzt auf die verballerten zu schieben hat schon leichtes niveau von der pk  

ES LIEGT AN DEN VERANSTALTERN

wenn da nur 250.000 - 400.000 drauf passen aber es über eine million sind , ist doch logisch das es so kommt zu allen mal man ja nicht mal wenn man erst mal drinne ist entfliehen kann , also wirklich.... rede ich hier mit den vier sündenböcken oder wie  , 
Wollt ihr mir jetzt sagen das die leute in Duisburg mehr als sonst auf solchen veranstaltungen verballert waren


----------



## svppb (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich eins an Foren nicht leiden kann ist es wenn die Leute einfach drauf los lesen und alles auffassen wie sie auffassen WOLLEN!!

@Zoon

Mein Zitat welches du zitiert hast beschränkt sich auf die Situation allgemein. Ich appeliere damit an das Verhalten der Leute BEVOR es zu einer Massenpanik kommt. Damit sie erst gar nicht entsteht. Wenn es erst mal soweit ist, dann kommt es eh wie es kommen muss. Und das dann keiner mehr weiss was hinten und vorne ist, ist mir auch klar. Es geht um das Verhalten BEVOR es zu spät ist. Wenn ein Tunnel hoffnungslos überfüllt ist, dann sollte man doch vielleicht mal auf die Idee kommen nicht mehr da rein zu gehen. OK?

@Xrais

Ich verurteile die Typen die randalieren, Stress machen. Die gibts immer wo viele Menschen aufeinander treffen. Und genau durch solche Typen werden solche Deasaster überhaupt erst AUSGELÖST! Wenn von 1000 Leuten 20 dabei sind die ******** machen die eine Panik auslöst, ist das Chaos perfekt. Und diese 20 verurteile ich halt eben. Wo ist das Problem?? Und wenn denen 20 was passiert und die restlichen 980 heil da raus kommen dann ist mir das Recht.

Bei 1,4 Millionen sind es vielleicht schon 1000 Leute die randalieren und für unheil sorgen und so ein Chaos auslösen. Und wegen denen "paar" Stressmachern musstest du vor 2 Tagen die ******** durchmachen. Also statt hier überzureagieren und auf mir rumzuhacken solltest du besser mal die Leute verurteilen die an dieser Misere Schuld haben nämlich die Veranstalter und die Besucher die Stress machen. Und das sind die Leute die ich verurteile.

@*Herbboy

Danke!
*


----------



## Xrais (27. Juli 2010)

und selbst wenn ich betrunken war heißt das noch lange nicht das ich da randaliere oder jeder dazu abgleitet , also weil ich betrunken war bin ich es nicht wert ? selbst den randalieren wünsche ich sowas nicht , also manche haben hier eine denkweise die noch vor die primatenzeit ensprungen sein muß , einfach ekelhaft  

ich glaube manche sind hier echt der meinung das die panik nur wegen den randalieren ausgelöst wurde und nicht daran lad das 1 million leute zuviel da waren, duschreibst so einen müll - als wenn es auf den anderen loveparades keine randalierer gegeben hätte  , ich erübrige mich ab jetzt den weiteren comentaren , manche sind einfach einsichts ressitent


----------



## svppb (27. Juli 2010)

Besser wäre es, weil scheinbar kannst du nicht richtig lesen. Mir kommt es vor als würdest du dich angesprochen fühlen.

Wo hab ich gesagt das alle betrunkenen randalieren oder alle randalierer betrunken sind??

Wo hab ich gesagt das ich allein den randalierern die Schuld gebe??

Wo hab ich gesagt das es nur auf dieser Loveparade Randalierer gab??

Ich mach dir einen Vorschlag. Hol dir jemanden an deinen PC und lass dir von jemandem meine posts vorlesen der vielleicht etwas besser lesen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

Es geht ja nur darum, dass es vielleicht "Randalierer" MITschuld waren, WENN es welche gab - aber das spielt IMHO auch keine Rolle, denn das Konzept der Veranstaltung hat einfach versagt, denn das muss Randalierer, Besoffene und auch unter Drogen stehende leute einfach miteinkalkulieren - jeder kennt doch auch die Bilder von den früheren Loveparades, wo immer mal wieder Leute auf Laternen (die richtig hohen, nicht die 2-3m-Dinger) kletterten einfach aus Spaß, das macht sicher keiner, der nüchtern und bei normalem Verstand ist. Es musste aber selbstverständlich dafür gesorgt werden, dass selbst ein derb-aggressives Verhalten nicht zu schwerwiegenderen Dingen führen darf und man auch sofort eingreifen und die Leute "evakurieren" kann, sobald man merkt, dass die Menge zu kritisch wird. 

Den Randalieren/Asis eine Schuld zu geben halte ich daher auch für nicht angebracht, denn selbst diese Leute sind sicher nicht hingegangen mit dem Plan, dort Krawall zu machen, und das Chaos war auch für "solche" Leute nicht absehbar - das ist ja nicht so, als ob man ganz bewußt besoffen Auto fährt und weiß, was deswegen passieren kann. Klar, ohne die Randalierer oder sich selbst überschätzende Betrunkene, die beim Klettern stürzen und deswegen die Panik vlt. verschlimmerten wäre das alles vlt. nicht passiert - FALLS es denn wirklich Randalierer und besagte Betrunkene gab. Aber wenn man schon so anfängt, dann kann man auch 1000 andere Dinge nennen, OHNE die das (evlt) nicht passiert wäre - der Haken an diesen "Schuldzuweisungen" ist: MIT einer ordentlichen Organisation wäre es auch nicht passiert - und das ist das entscheidende. Nichts anderes. Da können von mir aus 50 besoffene Hooligans die gesamte Menge bewußt von vor sich herschubsen: mit einem ordentlichen Konzept hätte man solche Dinge wieder in den Griff kriegen können. 


Es wurden ja offenbar nicht mal Beobachtungkameras aufgestellt, wie sie sonst bei jedem Bundesligaspiel in Massen verfügbar sind - sonst hätte die Polzei auch von sich aus gemerkt, dass da was nicht mehr o.k ist und es sich viel zu sehr staut. Je 2 Polizisten mit ner Kamera an beide Seiteneingänge des Tunnels und an den Weg zwischen Tunnel und Rampe - dann wäre trotz des ungeigneten Weges wohl eher nichts passiert außer ein paar Drängeleien, vlt nicht mal das, weil die Polizei dann vorher den Zugang zum Tunnelbereich weiträumig gesperrt hätte.


----------



## V!PeR (27. Juli 2010)

Ich bin echt heilfroh das ich nicht da war...

Naja,sowas passiert,wenn man zu viel Alk und Drogen konsumiert....
...und die Location an sich war auch nicht die beste...Tunnel *hust*


----------



## HIrNI (27. Juli 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> Ich bin echt heilfroh das ich nicht da war...
> 
> Naja,sowas passiert,wenn man zu viel Alk und Drogen konsumiert....
> ...und die Location an sich war auch nicht die beste...Tunnel *hust*



Was hat das denn mit Drogen bzw. Alkohol zu tun?


----------



## svppb (27. Juli 2010)

Ja sag ich ja Herbboy. Das die Randalierer die schuldigen sind wäre zu einfach gesagt. In meinen Augen sind die Randalierer in erster Linie die AUSLÖSER. Benzin irgendwo hinschütten ist die eine Sache. Aber ein kleines Streichholz mit der kleinen Flamme bringt erst den großen Effekt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juli 2010)

Die *Verantwortlichen* sind aus meiner jetzigen Sicht *primär* die Stadt Duisburg und der Veranstalter. Die Polizei wurde vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt und war deutlich Unterbesetzt.

Im Vorfeld wurde schon ganz klar auf die unzureichende Platzverhältnisse UND die engen Unterführungen ("Tunnel") hingewiesen. 

Der Veranstalter weiß auch genau, dass dort viele Leute alkoholisiert sind (und vl auch einige wenige Drogen gespushte). Das müssen die mit Einbeziehen in ihre Überlegungen/Planungen. Ganz klar. 



> Naja,sowas passiert,wenn man zu viel Alk und Drogen konsumiert....


In dem Tunnel waren mindestens 50% Frauen/Mädels. Und auch nicht jeder wirkte dort betrunken. Auch wenn es viele Angetrunkene/Betrunkene gab.
Die Wilden, auf die ich mich bezogen habe und ich denke, dass auch svppb diese Leute meinte, sind jugendliche im Alter von 16-24, die scheinbar immer häufiger auf öffentlichen Veranstalltungen zu finden sind, um Randale zu machen. Die gleichen Leute, die sich in Diskotheken und Clubs gerne prügeln. Für mich kamen da einige nahe an Hooligans ran. 

Diese Randalierer haben die gefolgte Katastrophe noch negativ disposinioniert und evtl mit eingeleitet. Das ist aber auch nur eine These und kann nicht als alleinige Ursache für die Massenzerquetschung gewertet werden.

Die Polizei war an der "Filterstelle" 300m vor dem Tunnel einfach unterbesetzt mit weniger als 10 Polizisten. Man hätte die Abstände, in denen man Besucher passieren gelassen hat, deutlich größer ausfallen lassen müssen. ->  hier ist meiner meinung nach die *Sekundäre Ursache* für die Überfüllung der Unterführung zu sehen.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juli 2010)

Besonders kritisch finde ich, das u.a. der Bundesvorsitzende der deutschen Polizeigewerkschaft, Rainer Wendt, schon letztes Jahr seine Bedenken geäußert hat - und darauf wohl Druck von der Politik bekommen hat. Er sollte ja sogar seinen Posten abgeben. Das ist mMn schon ein "dicker hund".

Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt ob die Verantwortlichen auch alle zur Rechenschafft gezogen werden...


----------



## Zoon (27. Juli 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> @Zoon
> 
> Mein Zitat welches du zitiert hast beschränkt sich auf die Situation allgemein. Ich appeliere damit an das Verhalten der Leute BEVOR es zu einer Massenpanik kommt. Damit sie erst gar nicht entsteht. Wenn es erst mal soweit ist, dann kommt es eh wie es kommen muss.



Und wie willst du das vorhersagen, hab noch nie ne Veranstaltung erlebt (war schon auf so einigen Festivals) wo von der Rennleitung die Durchsage kommt "Achtung in 7 Minuten entsteht eine Massenpanik, bitte zurücktreten".


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (27. Juli 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> Du hast noch niemals in deinem Leben Techno gehört, also urteile nicht darüber. Ausserdem: wenn auf dieser Veranstaltung mit so vielen Leuten eine andere Musik gespielt werden würde, wäre das deiner Meinung nach nicht passiert oder was? Behalt deinen blödsinnigen Schwachsinn bloß für dich. Solche pubertären Aussagen sind ja wiederlich


 Woher willst du wissen ob ich schon mal Techno gehört habe, oder nicht? Techno ist für mich nichts weiter als "ütz ütz ütz" und "boom boom bomm". Diese Geräusche als "Musik" zu bezeichnen ist noch sehr großzügig. Ich bevorzuge ECHTE Musik von talentierten Künstlern die ein Instrument beherrschen. Übrigens : "Wo habe habe ich behauptet das ich Techno die Schuld an der Katastrophe gebe???" Ich habe lediglich geäußert das Techno nicht besonders gute "Musik" ist, mehr nicht. "Blödsinniger Schwachsinn?" Ja, nach deiner Wortwahl zu schliessen bist wohl eher du der jenige der Pubertär und widerlich ist. Naja, Ignorier-Liste...





nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm was machst du dann hier!? Ich denke du hast den Sinn einer *COMMUNITY* nicht verstanden. Falls du gleich wieder vergissts wie das geschrieben wird, es steht sogar im Logo  (gaaaanz oben in der Linken Ecke deines Bildschirms).


 Das wird dich zwar jetzt überraschen, aber ich weiß was eine*COMMUNITY* ist, aber einer *COMMUNITY* die nur aus Leuten besteht die unangenehme Wahrheiten leugnet, und mutige die es wagen mal gegen den Strom zu schwimmen und diese unangenehmen Wahrheiten auszusprechen gleich Mundtot machen möchte, solch einer *COMMUNITY*möchte ich wirklich nicht angehören. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wir leben übrigens in einem freien Land, daher ist es dir sogar  überlassen auszuwählen welche Threads du anklickst. Also lass es das  nächste Mal lieber.


Es ist mir ebenfalls überlassen zu welchen Thread ich einen Kommentar schreibe und zu welchem nicht.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Du bist doch eh nur daran interessiert durch  absoluten nonsense Unruhe zu stiften oder um in einem anderen Thread -  übrigens von vielen liebevoll "Nerdthread" genannt - mit einem  Ellenlangen Text über ein Blumenladenerlebnis zu berichten.


 (Sarkasmus AN)Natürlich sind deine Erlebnisse und deine Meinung viel mehr wert als meine oder die der anderen User. Dein Hinterteil ist scheinbar aus purem Gold, und eure Hoheit Ihr habt natürlich immer recht und eure Meinung ist natürlich und das steht außer Frage, immer die Richtige. Welch ein Glück das solch ein allmächtiges Wesen wie Ihr mit eurer endlosen Weisheit unter uns sterblichen verweilt.(Sarkasmus AUS) Glaubst du nicht dein Ego ist ein bisschen zu groß geraten? Übrigens, wir alle interessieren uns für Hardware und Games. Das macht uns alle zu "Nerds" und du bist bist da keine Ausnahme, besonders nicht mit der Abkürzung von "Need For Speed" im Nickname, soviel also zu "Nerdthread". Und zu "absoluten nonsense" muß ich dich mal fragen : "Wenn meine Texte absoluter nonsense sind, warum befasst du dich dann so intensiv damit? Könntest meinen absoluten nonsense ja auch einfach ignorieren." 





> Eine potentielle "Poduktion" von CO2 geht mir größtenteils eben dort vorbei.


 Wer's glaubt wird seelig... ===> Ignorier-Liste


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juli 2010)

INU.ID: ich fürchte, die Verantwortlichen werden so lange 'schwarzer Peter' spielen, bis keiner mehr verantwortlich ist.

Abgesehen davon ist es schon richtig: in solch einer Situation kommen einfach die Urinstinkte durch und eine koordinierte Verhaltensweise ist einfach nicht mehr möglich.
Von daher ist es eine *Frechheit *sondergleichen, wenn die Verantwortlichen nun versuchen, den _Besuchern/Opfern_ die Schuld zu geben.

Was ich aber zuallererst vermisse: alles redet von Schuldzuweisungen: ''ich bin nicht verantwortlich"; "wir haben alles richtig gemacht" und "alles war wohlgeplant" - das hören wir 'da oben'.
Es wird _allerhöchste_ Zeit, dass endlich mal jemand - sei es die Landesregierung NRW oder die Bundesregierung (Frau Merkel war ja sehr entsetzt) sagt: "unabhängig von der Verantwortung helfen wir _jetzt _erstmal _allen _Betroffenen"!

Denn: es gibt hunderte offizielle Verletzte, Tausende Verletzte, die sich nicht gemeldet haben, Zehntausende traumatisierte - meist junge Menschen - die diese Bilder und Ereignisse nie in ihrem Leben vergessen werden und die vielleicht nie wieder eine Veranstaltung (Fußballspiel, Konzert oder was auch immer) besuchen können, ohne wieder Alpträume zu haben.
_Denen _muss *jetzt* geholfen werden - ohne "Wenn und aber".

*DAS *ist jetzt die Aufgabe - gerade auch der (bisher ja nicht feststellbaren) Verantwortlichen: den Betroffenen zu helfen.

Und was hört man von den Verantwortlichen: "ich bin nicht Schuld".

Das ist der wirkliche Skandal dabei!
_Da_ muss dran gearbeitet werden!

Ich weiß, wovon ich rede: ich war auch mal gezwungen, einen Menschen zu töten und weiß daher, wie stark das einen Menschen verändert.
Und ich war damals schon älter (34 um genau zu sein); auf die jungen Menschen - sagen wir mal: unter 25 - wirkt sich solch ein Trauma _wesentlich_ stärker aus.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2010)

Boa, wie sehr mag ich diese Leute die erst klar und deutlich eine Tatsache schreiben und es dann wieder leugnen nach dem Motto "Wie!? Ach sowas hab ich doch nie nie nie geschrieben", schon traurig wenn man sich selber wiedersprechen muss .
Man sollte sich genauso mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob man die komplette Userlist auf Ignore setzen sollte, oder sich selber Gedanken über seine Vorgehensweise in Gemeinschaften machen sollte.
Übrigens ändert in "Sarkasmus-Flag" nix an einer dahinterstehenden Beleidigung.

Achso: Glückwunsch, du hast es als dritter User nach "Nickles" und "der Türke" auf meine Ignore geschafft , ist auch ne Leistung sich auf deren Niveau herunter zu lassen...


----------



## psyphly (27. Juli 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen ob ich schon mal Techno gehört habe, oder nicht? Techno ist für mich nichts weiter als "ütz ütz ütz" und "boom boom bomm". Diese Geräusche als "Musik" zu bezeichnen ist noch sehr großzügig. Ich bevorzuge ECHTE Musik von talentierten Künstlern die ein Instrument beherrschen.



Genau solche Aussagen sind es, die meine Behauptung bestärken, dass du noch niemals in deinem Leben Techno gehört hast.

Das was du für Techno hälst, beschränkt sich mit Sicherheit auf die Sachen die du aus Versehen mal im Radio oder von einer dieser billigen Plastiktechno Compilations ala Future Trance u.a. gehört hast. In dem Fall kann ich dir das noch nichtmal übel nehmen, dass du dich mit dieser Popmusik nicht anfreunden kannst. Zum Thema Mit den Künstlern die "echte" Musik mit Instrumenten machen kann ich mich nur totlachen, da das Produzieren bei der elektronischen Musik viel aufwendiger ist, als du denkst. Ich will dich nicht bekehren und auch nicht von irgendwas überzeugen...aber bevor du über ein komplettes Spektrum einer Musikrichtung urteilst, die 1000 mal Komplexer als jede andere Musikrichtung dieses Planeten ist, solltest du erstmal in Kontakt mit dieser Musikrichtung kommen. Denn du verurteilst etwas, was du nicht versteht, weil du es ganz einfach nicht kennst.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juli 2010)

*Wenn die Herren wieder die persönliche Ebene verlassen würden? Danke.*

Es wäre auch ratsam etwas mit den Schriftgrößen/-farben und fetten Markierungen zu sparen. Wer eure Texte liest, versteht das auch ohne Monsterbuchstaben.

B2T


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Juli 2010)

Ja, wirklich schrecklich habs direkt erfahren am Samstag....
Aber wie kann so eine Massen Panik durch eig nichts entstehen


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Juli 2010)

Dann hast du wohl am Samstag schon nicht richtig aufgepasst wie, denn da wurde es stundenlang erklärt im TV.


----------



## svppb (27. Juli 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das vorhersagen, hab noch nie ne Veranstaltung erlebt (war schon auf so einigen Festivals) wo von der Rennleitung die Durchsage kommt "Achtung in 7 Minuten entsteht eine Massenpanik, bitte zurücktreten".



Gut dann erkläre ich dir das mal an einem einfachen Beispiel. Ich will zur Post ein Paket abgeben. Ich komme in die Filiale und dort steht (wie hier meistens der Fall) eine 20m lange Schlange bis zur Tür. Dann handel ich folgendermaßen: 

1. Ich dreh mich grad um und geh wieder, erledige zuerst was anderes und komme später wieder. 

2. Ich gehe wieder und fahre in eine andere Filiale.

3. Ich gehe wieder und fahr Heim.

Eine dieser Möglichkeiten nehme ich auf jeden Fall. Nur eins werde ich Garantiert nicht. Mich unbedingt noch dazwischen quetschen und Stundenlang da hin stellen, weil das ist mir Schlichtweg einfach zu blöd. Und sowas würde ich dann auch bei so einer Veranstaltung. Da kenn ich gar nix.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> Gut dann erkläre ich dir das mal an einem einfachen Beispiel. Ich will zur Post ein Paket abgeben. Ich komme in die Filiale und dort steht (wie hier meistens der Fall) eine 20m lange Schlange bis zur Tür. Dann handel ich folgendermaßen:
> 
> 1. Ich dreh mich grad um und geh wieder, erledige zuerst was anderes und komme später wieder.
> 
> ...


 Das ist einfacher gesagt als getan, vor allem im Nachhinein... da sind Leute mit ihren Freunden unterwegs, die zum großen Teil extra von weit her dahingekommen sind und/oder sich schon seit Wochen darauf gefreut haben und den Tag/Abend für diesen Event voll eingeplant haben, und wenn Du schon mal da bist, hoffst Du halt, dass es dann doch gleich voran geht. Da ahnt ja keiner, dass es so lange dauert.

Das Beispiel mit der Post passt da nicht so ganz... die Post ist ja vermutlich in Deiner Nähe, da wäre es also nicht schlimm, wenn Du dann doch nochmal kurz nach Hause gehst oder irgendwas anderes in der Umgebung erledigst. und "stundenlang" wartest Du da eh niemals. Die wenigsten Besucher der LP konnten aber sagen "naja, dann gehen wir halt kurz woanders hin", viele kannte die Gegend mit Sicherheit nicht einmal gut genug, um eine andere Option in Betracht zu ziehen als zu warten oder zurück zum Bahnhof, von dem die aber wiederum auch wissen, dass dort ebenfalls unheimlich viel los ist. Vlt. hatten die schon weit vor dem Tunnal warten müssen an einer der Sperren, und dann überleg mal: Du hast zB 2 Stunden gebraucht, damit Du überhaupt vom Bahnhof bis zum Tunnel kommst - kaum einer würde dann so locker, wie Du es beschreibst sich halt einfach umdrehen und wieder zurückgehen und DANACH dann erneut ggf. 1-2 Stunden warten müssen, und vlt. ist danach am Tunnel immer noch eine wartende Menge. 

Man geht halt davon aus, dass es sich da zwar staut, aber langsam voran geht. Das ist bei vielen Veranstaltungen ja so, dass es "hinten" sehr langsam voran geht und vorne dann ganz schnell.


Ach ja: die post macht auch nicht nur an einem Tag im Jahr auf, Du hast auch sicher nicht darauf hingefiebert, endlich in die Post gehen zu können... und bei der Post weißt Du auch, dass da normalerweise nicht ÜBERmäßig viele Leute sind, Du kannst ganz sicher sein, dass die Warteschlange bei Deiner Rückkehr eher kürzer wird und nur mit Pech sogar etwas länger. 


Das kannst Du also nicht so einfach vergleichen. Sicher sind trotzdem einige Leute dann lieber wieder gegangen, bestimmt viele auch, nachdem es ne Weile nicht voran ging, aber von denen sicher viele nur aus Ungeduld und nicht aus Sorge. Rein rational gesehen ist es völlig normal, dass man da bleibt und erstmal wartet, vor allem wenn man nicht einer von der ungeduldigen Sorte ist, der sich schon aufregt, wenn ein Bus mal 2min zu spät kommt. Natürlich rehcnet man so oder so damit, dass die Organisation ein Konzept hat. Niemand konnte ansatzweise ahnen, dass bei einer in D organisierten Großveranstaltung so was passieren kann. 


Was natürlich nicht o.k ist: sich da noch wirklich reinquetschen und drängeln usw. - das is ja nochmal ne andere Sache und ist auch in ner Post nicht o.k., zur Not geht die Warteschlange dann halt bis auf die Straße, was vor allem zu Weihnachten schonmal vorkommen kann. Aber mehr als "warten" muss man da nicht.


----------



## svppb (27. Juli 2010)

Ja haste auch wieder Recht. Wie dem auch sei. Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, es ist passiert, die BILD Zeitung hat wieder ihr Drama (siehe heute die ersten drei Seiten) und ich denke die Verantwortlichen werden mit ihren Anwälten wieder geschickt da raus kommen.


----------



## Zoon (27. Juli 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge ECHTE Musik von talentierten Künstlern die ein Instrument beherrschen.



Erstmal komm mal runter, schließlich gehts hier um primär Menschenleben.

Zweitens kanste ja mal mal jemanden wie Anthony Rother, Laurent Garnier, Ritchie Hawtin usw.. nen Besuch abstatten - auf diese trifft nämlich genau das zu: talentiert, handgemacht usw - , es gehört mehr dazu als nur im Techno Ejay ein bisserl rumzuklicken um gute Musik zu machen.

PS: Bevor es kommt schon mal erwähnt ich höre auch überwiegend Gitarrenlastiges, aber ein kleiner Blick übern (Platten)tellerand schadet nie ...



svppb schrieb:


> Gut dann erkläre ich dir das mal an einem einfachen Beispiel. Ich will zur Post ein Paket abgeben.



Klar das ist ja auch ein RIESEN EVENT wo ich mich mega drauf freue, mal ein Paket in der Post abzugeben.

So ein Festival (welche Richtung ist da Pupsegal) ist vielleicht einmal im Jahr, man spart lange drauf, freut sich drauf, nimmt ne übelst lange Anreise im Kauf - andere Hunderttausende machen das eben so - und so bleiben die halt in der Schlange stehen in der Hoffnung _doch_ noch reinzukommen ...


----------



## Lexx (27. Juli 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> Dann handel ich folgendermaßen:
> 
> 1. Ich dreh mich grad um und geh wieder, erledige zuerst was anderes und komme später wieder.
> 
> ...


das glaubt dir keine stinkende socke hier.
um nicht zu sagen, das glaubst du doch wohl nicht selbst?

1. du bist ein feigling, bleibst brav und gehorsam in der schlange stehen 
und trägst in der wartezeit aufgestauten zorn, wut und frust stundenlang
mit dir herum. im schlimmsten fall lässt du noch deine unwelt an deine gefühlen 
teilhaben. 

2. du bist faul und kommst schon (wäh, jetzt muss ich wegen dem blöden
packerl extra mit dem auto zur post fahren) geladen ins amt, im anblick 
der schlange brüllst du innerlich nach einem freien schalten, ärgerst dich 
vielleicht über "das sparen bei der post", "gierige manager" und "blöde politiker".
und besonders über die anderen.

3. und ja es wird gespart, damit sich aktionäre mit noch mehr reichtum
vollstopfen können und der postkunde noch länger warten muss. 
aber daß du, tralala, jetzt bin ich spontan und sinnlos zur post gefahren,
ka fahren wir wieder heim (auf ein paar kurze und tiefe "oooohm"s) und 
in 20 minuten nochmals hin. ich hab ja nichts anderes zu tun den lieben
ganzen tag?

deine dümmliche, präpotente und engstirnige argumentation nimmt dir hier keiner ab.
tut das sonst jemand in deinem leben?


----------



## svppb (28. Juli 2010)

Ja genau das ist mein Problem. Ich mach viele Dinge die andere nicht machen. Ich schwimme so überhaupt gar nicht in der Masse. Und genau deswegen ecke ich oft an so wie hier gerade. Weil ich nicht das sage was andere hören wollen. Die 3 Punkte die ich eben aufgezählt habe, mach ich hundert pro so wie ich sie gesagt habe. Ich fahre ja nicht extra zur Post. Ich fahre dann wenn ich noch zu mehr erledigen habe. Also Punkte 1 ist klar. Punkte 2 fahre ich Garantiert lieber 5KM weiter als mich da hin zu stellen. 3. Fahre ich in der gleichen Stadt zur Arbeit. Also kein Problem am nächsten Tag wieder zu kommen. 

Beweis mir mal das Gegenteil!!!!

Was bitte soll daran so abwegig sein?? Das du dir das nicht vorstellen kannst ist mir klar. Scheinbar bist du einer von den Leuten die einfach keinen Arsch in der Hose haben sich von der Masse abzuheben und mal einfach irgendwas anders zu machen. Man könnte ja blöd angeguckt werden. Oder in Foren von Leuten wie dir blöd angemacht werden wenn man noch dazu steht.

Und ich leg noch einen drauf!! Ich würde es bei der Loveparade genauso machen. Kein Event könnte mir derart wichtig sein das ich das ganze Jahr darauf hinfiebere. Und wenn ich dort ankomme und ein derart unorganisiertes Chaos vorfinde dann würde mir die Lust derart vergehen das ich Garantiert mich umdrehen und wieder gehen würde. Weil wenn der Zugang schon derart beschissen geregelt ist wird der Rest auch nicht besser sein.

Was solls ist eh Off-Topic


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

es war nur noch ne reine komerz veranstaltung hauptsache kohle machen, es ist sehr schade das eine veranstaltung eine bewegung so einen tag erleben musste weil einige nur noch das geld sahen.

für mich, mein beileid an die familien und freunde der 20 personen die dort starben.

ich finde es traurig das hier leute auftauchen und flamen das das ja keine musik sei und was weiß ich hier gehts nich um die musik richtung hier gehts darum das menschen zu tode kamen weil der veranstalter ******* gebaut hat



p.s. wer so eine eingefahrene meinung zu musik hat hat absolut keine ahnung ist engstirnig und hatn stock im arsch der oben scho wieder rauskommt. wer sich nicht auf andere sachen einlässt hat ein trauriges leben


----------



## Namaker (28. Juli 2010)

Warum wurde die Parade eigentlich aus Berlin in einer andere Stadt verlegt? Das Gelände um die Siegessäule war doch immer perfekt für die Wagen.


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

soweit ich weiß war der müll einer der hauptgründe, und auch das motte des nich mehr gemacht hat


----------



## Zoon (28. Juli 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> Ich würde es bei der Loveparade genauso machen. Kein Event könnte mir derart wichtig sein das ich das ganze Jahr darauf hinfiebere.



Warst du noch nie aufn Konzert oder Festival??? OK Loveparade ist freier Eintritt aber angenommen du fährst nach Wacken oder so, hast für Tickets + Anfahrt + Verpflegung und den ganzen Klumbatsch den du brauchst 300 € investiert - dann würdest du in der Schlange umdrehen und hast somit 300 € nur für den inneren Schweinehund rausgeworfen?? Das kauf ich dir nicht ab!


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber: wann wolltet Ihr denn umdrehen?

Als diese Enge uws. den Leuten spürbar wurde, war es zum umdrehen längst zu spät.
Wenn hinter Dir tausende schieben, drehst Du nicht einfach um und 'schwimmst gegen den Strom'!

So was kann nur jemand sagen, der da keine Erfahrungen hat.
Sieh' sich doch mal jemand die Videos an: da bestimmt die Menge, wohin es geht - nicht der Einzelne!

Ich meine, das war 'ne ganz krasse Fehlplanung.

Was hör' ich eben: die Veranstalter hätten für 222.000 Menschen >400m an Notausgängen nachweisen müssen; nachgewiesen hatten sie nur 155m.

*Wie kann die Behörde dann die Genehmigung erteilen?*

Diese Vorschriften zu den Breiten der Notausgänge wurden doch nicht beim Skatabend auf'm Bierdeckel entworfen, sondern resultieren aus (schmerzlichen) Erfahrungen und sind wohldurchdacht!

Genauso falsch - uns vorhersehbar fatal - ist die Größe: in der Genehmigung wurde von 250.000 Menschen gesprochen.
Erwartet wurden wesentlich mehr - in den letzten 15 Jahren waren es nie weniger als 500.000, also das Doppelte!
Wo wollte denn Herr Schaller mit den - mindestens - 250.000 über bleibenden Menschen hin
Wurde da die Genehmigung aus Kostengründen klein gehalten?

Und: Dass es diese Jahr noch mehr werden, war absehbar, da einerseits die Loveparade 2009 ausfiel (Stichwort: Nachholbedarf) und andererseits gerade Ferien in NRW sind.

Meiner Meinung nach war das nicht mal mehr fahrlässig - mehr darf ich nicht sagen, sonst mache ich mich strafbar......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

und wieder ein mensch tot, einfach nur traurig da packt einen die wut bei solchen dreckigen........
warum hat da keiner stop gesagt von denen die noch was zu sagen hatten, unverständlich


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2010)

Inzwischen ist auch bekannt, dass alle an Brustkorbquetschungen gestorben sind und nicht, wie man anfangs noch vermute, auch durch Stürze.


Wegen der Geländegröße vs. Besucherzahl: das Gelände muss selbstverständlich nicht so groß sein wie die Besuchrzahl, da die Besucherzahl ja die Summe der Leute, die über den Tag verteilt kommen und gehen, meint. Zudem war das Gelände beim Unglück ja offenbar auch nicht voll, d.h. es lag nicht an der Größe des Geländes - trotzdem war das Gelände aber zu klein geplant, denn wen es sich mehr und mehr füllt, hätte es sich erst Recht gestaut. Das Problem waren die Zu- und Abgänge und scheinbar auch, wie man jetzt erfährt, viel zu wenig und dann auch noch ungeschultes Personal beim Einlass.


----------



## Xrais (28. Juli 2010)

8 von 12 (16  oder mehr kp) schleusen waren überhaupt nicht besetzt ,also meiner meinung nach sollte sich der veranstalter gleich nen strick nehmen ansonsten wird das wohl jemand anders tun und bitte keine klug scheißerei hier von leuten ala dann würde ich umdrehen , gott haltet einfach den mund wenn ihr nicht den hauch einer ahnung habt und bildet eure meinung weiter auf einzelne tv clips  die euch zum denken geben hier auch nur ansatz weise mitreden zu können  - echt zum kotzen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juli 2010)

> Kein Event könnte mir derart wichtig sein das ich das ganze Jahr darauf hinfiebere. Und wenn ich dort ankomme und ein derart unorganisiertes Chaos vorfinde dann würde mir die Lust derart vergehen das ich Garantiert mich umdrehen und wieder gehen würde. Weil wenn der Zugang schon derart beschissen geregelt ist wird der Rest auch nicht besser sein.



Genau das hab ich mir gedacht an der ersten Fiterungsstelle der Polizei. Nachdem wir diesen aber nach einer Stunde passierten, gab es leider kein zurück mehr. Dies war nun meine entgültig letzte Veranstalltung, unabhängig davon, was anschließend noch Schlimmes passiert ist. 

Mir ist die Loveparde es nicht wert.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2010)

@Kai: die Loveparade wird es ja eh nicht mehr geben, das wurde schon am Tag danach offiziell gesagt - oder redest Du von jeglicher Veranstaltung, die größer als ich sag mal ein Konzert einer Szeneband ist?


----------



## Xrais (28. Juli 2010)

es soll laut gerüchten sogar noch zwei weitere opfer geben darunter auch eine schwangere frau , wenn das stimmt glaubt denen keiner mehr , wahrscheinlich wird das nicht gesagt weil jetzt schon der hass enorm ist und nicht nur mord und bomben drohungen  auf den ob gedroht wurden  sondern sich jetzt auch auf die mcfit kette ausweitert .


Ich finds einfach nur lachhaft da wird diskutiert wer und wo und wie schuld hat aber das entscheidene is doch das der platz dafür nie ausgelegt war - daran gibt es doch garnichts zu drehen und wenden .
Von mir aus sollen die alle abgeknallt werden und irgendwo verotten 

also bin mal gespannt ob jetzt die tage noch mehr opfer dazu kommen , jetzt noch weiter lügen und vertuschen is ja genau die richtige art den hass noch höher zu treiben ,,, bravo bravo



hier noch ein Bericht von Charly Lownoise

Was  für ein Tag gestern! Über Polarität gesprochen… Himmel und Hölle liegen  nah nebeneinander, wie wir erneut erfahren haben. Die Bilder, die mein  Bruder gestern gemacht hat während der Love Parade in Duisburg sind für  euch online. Ich werde jetzt mal ruhig sitzen gehen, um mein Erlebnis  aufschreiben zu können.

Das erste Foto auf meiner Homepage zeigt ein Bild von feiernden Menschen  in den Vordergrund, während die Leute weit in den Hintergrund in Panik  versuchen zu fliehen und zu entkommen an das Drama. Unglaublich! Mein  Bruder macht das Bild und sieht später was sich da abspielt hat. Ich  versuche eines dieses Tages das ursprüngliche Bild zu vergrößern, um  besser zeigen zu können was geschah.

Eigentlich sind Theo und ich um 17 Uhr fertig mit auflegen auf dem  Nature One Truck, aber weil es soviel feiernde Leute gibt fragt der  Veranstalter ob wir noch eine halbe Stunde weiter auflegen wollen. Klar  wollen wir das. Mit so einer Stimmung macht auflegen immer spass.  “Hardcore Vibes”, “Always Hardcore”, “Wonderful Days”, “Stars”, usw.  werden laut mitgesungen. Jeder tanzt und geniesst, aber niemand merkt  was sich auf 100 Meter Entfernung entwickelt.

Um 17:30 Uhr beenden wir unsere Set, und weil Theo sofort los muss zu  einem anderen Party und mir heutzutage vier Stunden Parade reicht,  entscheiden wir gemeinsam das Gelände zu verlassen. Auf unserem Weg  durch die Masse richtung die zwei Tunnel stösst Theo mir an und sagt  “Ramon, wenn hier etwas passiert, entsteht ein bizarre Chaos”.

Seine Worte hallen nach in meinem Kopf wie ein Echo. In dem Moment siehe  ich links einen Jungen sitzen, sein Kopf zwischen seinen Beinen und mit  gefalteten Händen. Seine Beine sind schwarz vor Rauch oder Slamm. Sein  T-Shirt ist kaputgerissen und ich denke “Bin ich hier auf der Filmset  eines Kriegsfilms?” Rechts von mir weint eine Frau in den Armen eines  Mannes. Nicht nur normal weinen, aber mit voller Übergabe. Im tiefen  Trauer versunken. Das tut was mit mir. Durch die knalllaute Musik kommen  die tragische Bilder noch nicht richtig bei mir an. Es fühlt, als ob  ich ein surrealistisches Gemälde anschaue wo Himmel und Hölle  nebeneinander gemalt sind. Dann wird es mir plötzlich klar, was hier ab  geht.

Noch keine Minute später läuft eine kalte Zitterung vom Kopf bis Zehen  durch meinen Körper. Es sieht aus als ob hier eine Bombe explodiert ist.  Eine Deutsche Frau neben mir denkt genau das gleiche und fängt an zu  schreien. Überal sehe ich Rücksäcke von Besuchern liegen, schwarz und  beschmutzt. Sanitäter rennen hin und her oder beugen sich über mit  Goldfolien abgedeckten, verletzten Menschen.

Ich sehe Leute auf dem Boden liegen, leichenblass, Augen halb geöffnet,  in einer Haltung die eine gebrochene Lebensgeist ausstrahlt. Polizei-  und Sicherheitsbeamten formen einen Schutzmauer zum Absperrung des  getroffenen Gebietes.

Weil Feuerwehr- und Krankenwagen mit heulenden Sirenen vorbei fahren,  greift ein ekliges Gefühl meinen Hals. Ab diesem Moment habe ich nur  noch ein Ziel: so schnell wie möglich weg hier! Ich sage zu meinen  Kumpels, dass wir unsere Ruhe bewahren sollen und so schnell wie möglich  zum Ausgang müssen. Sollte es eine Bombeanschlag gewesen sein, dann  könnte es noch eine Zweite geben. Wir laufen den ostlichen Tunnel hinein  und sehen Menschen bewegungslos liegen oder im Schock auf den Boden  sitzen.
Krankenwagen fahren noch immer hin und her durch den Tunnel. Nach etwa  150 Meter erreichen wir das Ende des Tunnels, da wo wir fünf Stunden  vorher hereinkamen und eine supergeile Party bauen wollten. Der Eingang  ist gesperrt. Tausenden stehen noch da und wollen am liebsten sofort zur  Gelände zum feiern.

Innerhalb von 20 Minuten sind wir beim Auto. Dann fangen die  Spekulationen über die Ursache der Katastrophe an. Viele Fragen, wenige  Antworten. Im Radio hören wir über Eins Live was passiert ist.  Massenpanik im Tunnelbereich, 10 Tote, viele Verletzten. Eine furchtbare  Nachricht.

Was für ein Fehler von der Organisation! Unglaublich. Ich meine, das  Ruhrgebiet ist eine der dichtstbesiedelten Gebieten Europas. An einem  schönen Tag wie diesem Samstag im Juli ist es logisch, dass ein  weltberühmtes Festival wie die Love Parade mehr als eine Million  Menschen zieht. Solche schlechte Vorbereitung und Organisation macht mir  sehr traurig. Und ich hoffe, dass die Ursachen rückhaltlos aufgeklärt  werden.

Auf der anderen Seite denk ich, versuche es mal, so eine Veranstaltung  zu organisieren. Es benötigt wirklich viele Vorbereitungen eine grosse  kostenlose Veranstaltung wie die Loveparade zu organisieren. Als  Veranstalter und Verantwortlicher will man ein Drama wie jetzt nie auf  seinem Konto haben. Und leider ist es doch passiert …

Ein und zwanzig Menschen sind bislang ums Leben gekomen. Viele weitere  wurden schwer verletzt und befinden sich noch in kritischem Zustand auf  den Intensivstationen. Meine Gedanken gehen zu den Menschen die während  dieser “Parade der Liebe” gestorben sind. Mein Beileid an alle  Hinterbliebenden.

Ich möchte gerne schließen mit einem Zitat von Anthony Kiedis, Sänger der Red Hot Chili Peppers:

“Es scheint, dass das Chaos der Welt zugenommen hat, aber das ist auch  der Fall mit der Schönheit in das Bewusstsein von immer mehr Menschen.”

Genießen Sie trotzdem die Bilder die während der Parade gemacht sind.  Sie spiegeln ein fröhliches Anblick, das noch keine Stunde später  umschlägt in Bestürzung und Trauer. Schau darum nicht nur mit deinen  Augen, sondern vor allem mit deinem Herzen. 			 		 	  Quelle: http://www.charlylownoise.com/de/?p=1478




Zitat:  Das Mädchen glaubt, die Schwangere, mit der sie kurz vor dem  Drama sprach, identifizieren zu können. Ob unter den Toten wirklich eine  Schwangere ist, wollte die Polizei gestern nicht bestätigen.

"Angeblich sollen es bereits 25 Todesopfer sein, so Mitarbeiter der WAZ.  Die aber nicht wissen warum es nicht veröffentlicht wird. Bin gespannt  ob sich das bestätigt."


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

ichweiß, sollte es wirklich so sein dann is wirklich schicht im schacht, drecks profitgeir mir fehlen irgendwo die worte dazu


----------



## Zoon (29. Juli 2010)

Google Cache FTW:


Original

Cache

...


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2010)

mir fehlen die worte, waren dort nur inkompetente volldeppen am werk die das geplant haben?


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Juli 2010)

Ne, Ole: geld- und geltungsgieriege volldeppen.

Was ich gerade im Videotext auf WDR (Seite 131) lese....
O-O - da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein - und das will was heißen!

Ich würde ja Samstag zur Gedenkveranstaltung gehen, kann aber aus beruflichen Gründen leider nicht.
Ich hoffe aber, dass möglichst viel hingehen - und den 'Verantwortlichen' ( die beiden ' deswegen, weil ja keiner Verantwortung übernimmt) gründlich heimleuchten!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es genial, wie hier Stimmen und Zeigefinger erhoben werden. 

Ihr hättet natürlich alles besser gemacht. Viele schrieben ja auch, das sie schon im Vorfeld wußten das es schief geht. Wo waren da eure Stimmen? Jetzt könnt ihr die Flappe aufreißen. 70% der hier getätigten Aussagen kommen doch nur von Maulhelden!!! Ihr seid Spitze. 

Die Gastgeber für tote verantwortlichen machen, tztztztz ...


Ich möchte Anmerken das das hier meine ganz persönliche Meinung ist!


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (29. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich finde es genial, wie hier Stimmen und Zeigefinger erhoben werden.
> 
> Ihr hättet natürlich alles besser gemacht. Viele schrieben ja auch, das sie schon im Vorfeld wußten das es schief geht. Wo waren da eure Stimmen? Jetzt könnt ihr die Flappe aufreißen. 70% der hier getätigten Aussagen kommen doch nur von Maulhelden!!! Ihr seid Spitze.
> 
> Die Gastgeber für tote verantwortlichen machen, tztztztz ...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ihr hättet natürlich alles besser gemacht. Viele schrieben ja auch, das sie schon im Vorfeld wußten das es schief geht. Wo waren da eure Stimmen? Jetzt könnt ihr die Flappe aufreißen. 70% der hier getätigten Aussagen kommen doch nur von Maulhelden!!! Ihr seid Spitze.


 jetzt pass mal auf: KEIN Experte hat bisher gesagt, dass das Konzept gut genug war und es nur ein absolutes unvorhersehbares Riesenunglück war, das man nicht hätte verhindern können. Und HIER hat auch - wie ich das sehe - niemand geschrieben, dass er es schon *im Vorfeld* geahnt hat, sondern lediglich, dass jeder halbwegs vernünftige Mensch anhand der Infos, die man JETZT hat, es anders gemacht hätte oder am besten die LP GAR nicht hätte stattfinden lassen sollen.

Im Netz gab es auch vorher schon Leute, die gewarnt haben, auch in den Behörden gab es leute, die die verwantwortung schon vorher abgelehnt haben, weil sie das für zu kritisch hielten. Solche Stimmen werden aber von den Verantwortlichen, die unbedingt diese Veranstalung haben wollten, einfach ignoriert.

Du kannst vlt Leuten, die *wirklich* was zu sagen hatten, nen Vorwurf machen, dass die das nicht publik gemacht haben. Aber selbst da: wenn dann doch nichts passiert wäre, hätte deren Ansehen wiederum nen ziemlichen Knick bekommen, da ist es auch verständlich, wenn die im Vorfeld doch die Klappe halten. Aber sicher kannst Du nicht normalen Bürgern einen Vorwurf, die nur schreiben, was eigentlich auch für Dich logisch sein sollte, nämlich dass die Planung und Durchführung nicht gut war. 




> Die Gastgeber für tote verantwortlichen machen, tztztztz ...


 Hier hat nicht ein Irrer eine Bombe gezündet, wogegen Du als Veranstalter nichts machen konntest, sondern kam WEGEN Fehlern bei der Planung und vor allem auch Durchführung (große Teile des vim Veranstalter vorgelegten Sicherheitskonzeptes wurden de facto dann doch nicht eingehalten, es wurde nicht dafür gesorgt, dass leute im Eingangsbereich sich aufs Gelände verteilen, damit es keinen Stau beim Einlass gibt usw ) zu der Tragödie. Das ist schon ziemlicher Schwachsinn, den Du da schreibst. Wen soll man denn bitte sonst verantwortlich machen, wenn nicht den "Gastgeber" ? 

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Leute sagt, die Veranstalter hätten das mit Absicht gemacht - natürlich wollte niemand, dass etwas schlimmes passiert, und der Veranstaler dachte, dass es gut genug geht - und vielleicht wäre auch nichts passiert, wenn das vorgelegte Konzept auch korrekt durchgeführt worden wäre - dafür ist aber der Veranstaler verantwortlich. Wenn er zB ungeschultes Personal einsetzt und/oder zu spät Personal sucht und dann am Tag der LP zu wenig Leute hat, ist das dessen Verantwortung. Es sind einfach schwere Fehler gemacht worden, und es liegt der Verdacht auch sehr nahe, dass man zugunsten der Publicity seitens Stadt und Veranstalter ein höheres Risiko akzeptiert hat, als man es normalerweise in Kauf nehmen würde. Das ist nunmal so, man ist nicht nur dann verantwortlich, wenn man bewußt jemandem Schaden zufügt, sondern wenn man die Rahmenbedinungen nicht so einhält, wie man es tun sollte. Natürlich kann auch - wenn die Details erörtert wurden - zB den OB, die Polizei usw. ebenfalls mitverantwortlich machen. Das werden die Ermittlungen dann zeigen.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jetzt pass mal auf: KEIN Experte hat bisher gesagt, dass das Konzept gut genug war und es nur ein absolutes unvorhersehbares Riesenunglück war, das man nicht hätte verhindern können. Und HIER hat auch - wie ich das sehe - niemand geschrieben, dass er es schon *im Vorfeld* geahnt hat, sondern lediglich, dass jeder halbwegs vernünftige Mensch anhand der Infos, die man JETZT hat, es anders gemacht hätte oder am besten die LP GAR nicht hätte stattfinden lassen sollen.



Ich brauch nicht aufpassen, mein Papagei nimmt die Pille.

Es geht nicht darum ob das Konzept gelungen ist oder eben wie in diesem Fall nicht. Kannst du alles einplanen, wenn du eine kleine Feier zuhause machst? Sicherlich nicht! Denn der Mensch läßt sich soooo nicht planen, aber gut. 

Klar haben hier einige geschrieben, das sie es kommen sehen haben! Ich habe mir ALLE Seiten vorher durchgelesen, bevor ich hier meine Gedanken niedergeschrieben habe! 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst vlt Leuten, die wirklich was zu sagen haben, nen Vorwurf machen, aber sicher nicht usern, die nur schreiben, was logisch ist.



ICH bin der letzte der irgendjemanden VORWÜRFE macht. Für mich habe ich heraus gelesen das es bei manchen "Usern" auch gar nicht um Logik geht. Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, schrieb ich 70% und nicht 100%. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Im Netz gab es auch vorher schon Leute, die gewarnt haben, auch in den Behörden gab es leute, die die verwantwortung schon vorher abgelehnt haben, weil sie das für zu kritisch hielten. Solche Stimmen werden aber von den Verantwortlichen, die unbedingt diese Veranstalung haben wollten, einfach ignoriert.



Was interessiert es, ob es Leute im Netz im Vorfeld gab. Das Thema wurde danach eröffnet und 50% der User HIER haben alles besser gewußt, womöglich vielleicht sogar gekonnt 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Hier hat nicht ein Irrer eine Bombe gezündet, wogegen Du nichts machen konntest, sondern kam WEGEN Fehlern bei der Planung und vor allem auch Durchführung (große Teile des Sicherheitskonzeptes wurden de facto dann doch nicht eingehalten, es wurde nicht dafür gesorgt, dass leute im Eingangsbereich sich aufs Gelände verteilen, damit es keinen Stau beim Einlass gibt usw ) zu der Tragödie. Das ist schon ziemlicher Schwachsinn, den Du da schreibst. Wen soll man denn bitte sonst verantwortlich machen, wenn nicht den "Gastgeber" ?



Also, komme ich nochmal auf das Beispiel im privaten Bereich zurück. Ich habe einen kleinen Pool im Garten. Wir feiern. Einer fällt nach reichlichlichem Alkoholkonsum im selbigen und ertrinkt. Bin ICH nun für seinen Tod verantwortlich?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Leute sagt, die Veranstalter hätten das mit Absicht gemacht und ein extrem hohes Risiko bewußt in Kauf genommen - natürlich wollte niemand, dass etwas schlimmes passiert. Aber es sind einfach schwere Fehler gemacht worden, und zwar liegt der Verdacht auch sehr nahe, dass man zugunsten der Publicity ein höheres Risiko akzeptiert hat, als man es normalerweise in Kauf nehmen würde. Die Organisation hat nunmal versagt, und somit ist der Veranstalter auch verantwortlich. Das ist nunmal so, man ist nicht nur dann verantwortlich, wenn man bewußt jemandem Schaden zufügt. Natürlich kann auch - wenn die Details erörtert wurden - zB den OB, die Polizei usw. ebenfalls mitverantwortlich machen. Das werden die Ermittlungen dann zeigen.



Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, warum du den Veranstaltern sowas unterstellst. Ein Mensch ist so lange unschuldig, bis das Gegenteil bewiesen worden ist. Aber mit Vorverurteilungen gehen die Menschen im allgemeinen ja sehr schnell um. Die haben was gelesen, also wird das schon stimmen. Die haben ja nicht mal den Arsch in der Hose zu dir zu kommen und zu fragen. Du sach mach, ich hab das gelesen, stimmt das eigentlich?". Nein, ihr spielt da alle schön mit. Das kotzt mich sowas von an. Damit wird mir einmal mehr aufgezeigt, das das gute im Menschen allgemein dahin sicht. Ich weiß, das ist ein wenig mehr, als nur zur LP, aber das ist das einmaleins! 

Es sind Fehler passiert, ok. Ich will mir nicht anmaßen zu sagen, das war richtig, oder das war falsch. Ich bin da nicht der Kopf für solche Planungen. Aber wenn Köpfe rollen, bringt das die Toten zurück? Bringt dir das ganz persönlich ein besseres Gefühl? Was hast DU davon? Es sind Menschen gestorben, das ist ein trauriger Umstand. Fertig. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Das passiert!


----------



## klaustro (29. Juli 2010)

Wer auch immer behauptet, das Ereignis auf der LoveParade träge zum Untergang der Technomusik bei, dem sei hiermit wiedersprochen! 

Sven Väth Agent "Maurizio" triffts wohl ganz gut: 

Maurizio Schmitz | Die Technobewegung - Die ?Feierei? geht weiter | The European


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, schrieb ich 70% und nicht 100%.


 DU solltest aufmerksam lesen: ich hab nirgends geschrieben, dass Du alle User meintest... aber hier war kein einziger, der sagt, er habe es schon im Vorfeld geahnt oder so was, und so hast Du es formuliert. 




> Was interessiert es, ob es Leute im Netz im Vorfeld gab.


 ähm, hast Du Erinnerungslücken oder so was? ^^ DICH interessiert das anscheinend: "Viele schrieben ja auch, *das sie schon im Vorfeld* wußten das es schief geht. *Wo waren da eure Stimmen?"  *




> Das Thema wurde danach eröffnet und 50% der User HIER haben alles besser gewußt


 aber nicht im VORFELD, sondern nur NACHDEM man erfahren hat, wie diese Sache dort geplant wurde, und NACHDEM von seiten aller Experten ausschließlich von Fehlern in der Planung dir Rede war. Und das ist völlig legitim, Du darfst doch wohl, wenn Du von einem Unglück erfährst, spekulieren, was Deiner Meinung nach hätte besser gemacht werden können. Selbst wenn es kein Unglück war, sondern nur sagen wir mal ne scheiss Party in einer großen Disco, weil man 30min für ein Bier anstehen musste. Da darfst Du ja wohl diskutieren, was die Discothek falsch gemacht hat. 




> Also, komme ich nochmal auf das Beispiel im privaten Bereich zurück. Ich habe einen kleinen Pool im Garten. Wir feiern. Einer fällt nach reichlichlichem Alkoholkonsum im selbigen und ertrinkt. Bin ICH nun für seinen Tod verantwortlich?


 Das ist echt ein saublödes Beispiel, denn das wäre ja nicht Folge einer Fehlplanung, sondern Eigenverschulden, weil einer zu viel säuft. Das nennt sich "normales Lebensrisiko". Bei der LP ist ja nicht einer, weil er zu besoffen war, gestolpert und hat sich das Genick gebrochen, sondern nur WEIL nicht für ein ordentlichen Reinkommen auf das Gelände gesorgt wurde (was vielelicht auch daran lag, dass das Gelände zu klein war), kam es zu dem Stau und dann der Massenpanik, und das liegt in der Verantwortung der Veranstalter. 

Zudem hast Du bei Massenveranstaltungen ganz andere Auflagen und Verantworungen, da es nicht wie bei ner privaten Party vielleicht 50-100 Leute sind - bei ner privaten Feier kann nichts passieren, außer einem Unfall, der jedem passieren kann wie zB ein Sturz, oder wenn EINER einen groben Fehler macht wie zB Spiritus in nen Grill schütten. 

Die Verwantwortung bei ner öfftl. Verstaltung kannste Dir ANSATZWEISE ein wenig so vorstellen wie bei ner privaten Party, bei der Du weißt, dass da auch kleine Kinder dabei sind. Da liegt es dann schon deutlich mehr in Deiner Verantwortung, dass Du da keine Kleinkinder-Fallen hast oder zumindest die Eltern darüber informierst, zB vor allem über einen Pool im Garten.




> Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, warum du den Veranstaltern sowas unterstellst. Ein Mensch ist so lange unschuldig, bis das Gegenteil bewiesen worden ist.


 Ich rede nicht von Schuld, sondern von VERANTWORTUNG. Das ist ein Unterschied. Vlt. waren einige der Ordner ja Schuld, weil die keinen Bock hatten, oder ein paar "Rowdies", die die Panik überhaupt erst augelöst haben - aber es ist dann die Verwantwortung des Veranstalters, zuverlässige Ordner zu haben, es ist in der Verantwortung von Veranstalter und Gemeinde, für ordentliche Zu/Abgangswegs zu sorgen, für genug Fluchträume usw., so dass das Risiko minimiert wird.




> Es sind Fehler passiert, ok. Ich will mir nicht anmaßen zu sagen, das war richtig, oder das war falsch. Ich bin da nicht der Kopf für solche Planungen.


 deswegen beziehe ich mich auf Aussagen in TV und Zeitungen von Leuten, die Ahnung haben, und auf Fakten wie zB dass der OB wußte, dass es begründete Bedenken gab, wegen derer sogar Verantwortlichkeiten formal abgelehnt wurden. 

Stell Dir vor, ein guter Kumpel von Dir würde sterben, weil er an einer Kreuzung überfahren wird, an der die Ampel mit Absegnung durch den OB aus kostengründen abgeschaltet wurde, obwohl dem OB vom zuständigen Mitarbeiter des Verkehramtes eine Abschaltung nicht verantworten wolle. Würdest Du dann NICHT dem OB eine Mitschuld geben und Konsquenzen fordern? 

Stell Dir vor, ein Kumpel von Dir stirbt, weil der Veranstalter zB von nem kleinen Sportfest mehr Leute auf eine aufgebaute Tribüne lies, als zulässig, so dass diese zusammenstürt. Würdest Du dann NICHT dem Veranstalter die Verantwortung dafür geben?


Und das hier ist so oder so immer noch ein Forum, da darf man ruhig sagen, was man MEINT, wer vlt. die Hauptschuld trägt, ohne sich von so einem anderen User dann noch als "Mauheld" anpissen zu lassen. Wenn Du die Aussagen einiger Leute falsch findest, dann bring ein Gegenargument oder zitiere und sag einfach "das ist ja noch gar nicht bewiesen" - aber in einem sachlichen Ton. 




> Aber wenn Köpfe rollen, bringt das die Toten zurück? Bringt dir das ganz persönlich ein besseres Gefühl? Was hast DU davon? Es sind Menschen gestorben, das ist ein trauriger Umstand. Fertig. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Das passiert!


 Leute, die etwas falsch gemacht haben, müssen auch bestraft werden - sonst könnte ja künftig jeder bei dem, was er tut, Risiken eingehen, und wenn andere dadurch zu Schaden kommen, braucht er sich keine sorgen zu machen. 

sry, das kann dich nicht Dein Ernst sein, oder?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Kai: die Loveparade wird es ja eh nicht mehr geben, das wurde schon am Tag danach offiziell gesagt - oder redest Du von jeglicher Veranstaltung, die größer als ich sag mal ein Konzert einer Szeneband ist?



Gänzlich ausgeräumt ist es nicht, dass es die Loveparade nochmal geben wird. Aber wohl sicher nicht mehr im engen Ruhrgebiet. 

Aber du hast recht, ich rede von jeglicher Veranstaltung, die etwa dieser Größe entspricht.

Schon vor dem tragischen Unglück als ich etwa 1-2Stunden in Duisburg war hab ich für mich entschieden, dass ich mittlerweile zu alt für solche Veranstaltungen bin. - Da laufen mir einfach zu viele niveaulose Gestalten rum. Das kann ich mir einfach nicht mehr geben. 

Dann doch lieber auf ne kleine lokale Veranstaltung oder sonst was. An dem Samstag der Loveparade hätte ich auch schön mit meiner Freundin und/oder ein paar Freunden zum See fahren können.. Das wäre unabhängig von dem Geschehen, die bessere Zeitinvestition.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> DU solltest aufmerksam lesen: ich hab nirgends geschrieben, dass Du alle User meintest... aber hier war kein einziger, der sagt, er habe es schon im Vorfeld geahnt oder so was, und so hast Du es formuliert ähm, hast Du Erinnerungslücken oder so was? ^^ DICH interessiert das anscheinend: "Viele schrieben ja auch, *das sie schon im Vorfeld* wußten das es schief geht. *Wo waren da eure Stimmen?"  *



Hmmm, auch wenn ich Schienenbruch für seine Arbeit mit Earth für gut heiße, so dann doch sein Zitat



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ob Massenpanik oder nicht: die Sache war vorhersehbar!



ABER es hat ja KEINER geschrieben, jaja ... Und das ist jetzt nichts persönliches gegen Schienbruch! Um das mal aufzuzeigen. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du darfst doch wohl, wenn Du von einem Unglück erfährst, spekulieren, was Deiner Meinung nach hätte besser gemacht werden können.



Sicherlich KÖNNTE ich es mir anmaßen, tue ich aber nicht! Ich bin mir fast sicher das du dir gleich hönisch lachend auf die Schnekel klopfen wirst, aber es hat mit Respekt zu tun.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein saublödes Beispiel, denn das wäre ja nicht Folge einer Fehlplanung, sondern Eigenverschulden, weil einer zu viel säuft. Das nennt sich "normales Lebensrisiko".



Schade. Denn wenn ich auf eine große Veranstaltung gehe, ist es auch Lebensrisiko. Bin ich denn bescheuert, das ich mein Leben in die Hände eines anderen lege?! Sicherlich nicht!



Herbboy schrieb:


> Zudem hast Du bei Massenveranstaltungen ganz andere Auflagen und Verantworungen, da es nicht wie bei ner privaten Party vielleicht 50-100 Leute sind - bei ner privaten Feier kann nichts passieren, außer einem Unfall, der jedem passieren kann wie zB ein Sturz, oder wenn EINER einen groben Fehler macht wie zB Spiritus in nen Grill schütten.



Ich muß dir Recht geben, insoweit die Veranstalter natürlich Auflagen zu erfüllen haben. Aber was ich nicht verstehe, warum du mit zweierlei Maß mißt?!



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Verwantwortung bei ner öfftl. Verstaltung kannste Dir ANSATZWEISE ein wenig so vorstellen wie bei ner privaten Party, bei der Du weißt, dass da auch kleine Kinder dabei sind. Da liegt es dann schon deutlich mehr in Deiner Verantwortung, dass Du da keine Kleinkinder-Fallen hast oder zumindest die Eltern darüber informierst, zB vor allem über einen Pool im Garten.



Ja was denn nun? Bin ich nun verantwortlich oder nicht. So schwer ist das doch nicht. Ich werde vor Gericht nicht verurteilt werden können, wenn auf einer Party, wenns denn in deinen Augen kein Besoffener sein darf, ein Kind ertrinkt! 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, ein guter Kumpel von Dir würde sterben, weil er an einer Kreuzung überfahren wird, an der die Ampel mit Absegnung durch den OB aus kostengründen abgeschaltet wurde, obwohl dem OB vom zuständigen Mitarbeiter des Verkehramtes eine Abschaltung nicht verantworten wolle. Würdest Du dann NICHT dem OB eine Mitschuld geben und Konsquenzen fordern?
> 
> Stell Dir vor, ein Kumpel von Dir stirbt, weil der Veranstalter zB von nem kleinen Sportfest mehr Leute auf eine aufgebaute Tribüne lies, als zulässig, so dass diese zusammenstürt. Würdest Du dann NICHT dem Veranstalter die Verantwortung dafür geben?



Menschen sind Menschen. Sie brauchen einen Schuldigen/Verantwortlichen, welchen sie sinbildlich hängen sehen wollen! Auch ixh bin sicher nicht davor gefeit. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und das hier ist so oder so immer noch ein Forum, da darf man ruhig sagen, was man MEINT, wer vlt. die Hauptschuld trägt, ohne sich von so einem anderen User dann noch als "Mauheld" anpissen zu lassen.



Man könnte jetzt meinen das getroffene Hunde bellen. Uppps, hätt ich das jetzt nicht schreiben sollen? Richtig, auch ich darf meine Meinung sagen, wie jeder andere hier auch. Ich habs niemanden untersagt. UND ich habe niemanden persönlich angesprochen, was ja noch viel wichtiger ist 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Aussagen einiger Leute falsch findest, dann bring ein Gegenargument oder zitiere und sag einfach "das ist ja noch gar nicht bewiesen" - aber in einem sachlichen Ton.



Etwa dieser Ton?



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Diese verdammten Veranstalter Schweine  diese Geldgeilen Hunde! Ihr (Veranstalter und Verantwortliche) müsstet  da liegen dann würde ich (ich bin Bodybuilder wiege knappe 100Kg) über  euren Schädel rennen!



Gibt mir sehr zu denken! 

Aber gut, Heby, bevor wir hier persönlich werden, können wir beide das gerne Privat ausmachen. ICH habe damit kein Problem. Wir können sogar gerne telefonieren. Auch kein Thema. Ich biete es dir an, wobei ich aber vermute, das du das Angebot nicht wahrnehmen wirst. Es gibt ein Sprichwort: Sage die Wahrheit und du brauchst ein verdammt schnelles Pferd ... 

Ich bitte wieder zum Topic zu kommen, da meinjetiger Post doch sehr weit abdriftet.


----------



## Shiny49 (29. Juli 2010)

Also wegen 20 Leuten trauert die ganze Welt , aber wenn irgendwo in Afrika nen Flugzeug abstürzt mit 250 Personen , das intressiert keinen. Hab nochnicht gehört , dass deswegen gefordert wurde , dass der Vorsitzende der Flugesellschaft zurücktritt , weil eines seiner Flugzeuge einen Fehler hatte.

Mir ist klar , dass das nicht schön ist , dass Menschen sterben mussten , aber dennoch finde ich , dass hier manche Leute übertreiben. Massenpanik hätte genauso gut auch auf dem Gelände ausbrechen können.

Ach da fällt mir ein : Wie ist das mit dieser Massen-Viehzucht ? Da sterben auch ständing Tiere ( meist auch an Massenpanik , kippen zig Schweine tot um). Und warum ? Weil die Leute ihr Fleisch so billig wie möglich wollen.
Was anderes wurd hier in Duisburg auchnicht gemacht : Leute wollen günstig feiern , also muss die Stadt auch irgendwie günstig das Gelände zu Verfügung stellen. Nur bei den Tieren , da sagt wieder niemand das die ganzen Händler wieder nur Geldgierig sind.
Jetzt an die , die meinen , dass ich Menschen nicht mit Tieren vergleichen darf : Wer gibt euch das Recht euch als Menschen über die Tiere zustellen ?



Trotzdem aber auch von mir Beileid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> ABER es hat ja KEINER geschrieben, jaja ... Und das ist jetzt nichts persönliches gegen Schienbruch! Um das mal aufzuzeigen.


 sag mal, bist so blöd oder tust Du nur so?  Er meinte NICHT, dass ER es im voraus wußte, sondern dass man es im voraus hätte wissen können WENN man die Info vorher gehabt hätte, die wir DANACH bekommen habe... 

und selbst wenn ER es schon vorher gewußt haben will: dann greif IHN an und erzähl nicht diesen Mist von wegen "ihr Maulhelden" 




> Schade. Denn wenn ich auf eine große Veranstaltung gehe, ist es auch Lebensrisiko. Bin ich denn bescheuert, das ich mein Leben in die Hände eines anderen lege?! Sicherlich nicht!


 Schwachsinn. Wenn Du auf eine Massenveranstaltung gehst, ist das was VÖLLIG anderes als bei einer privaten Party. Das normale Lebensrisoko sind Dinge, die Dir passieren können, selbst wenn die gängigen Regeln und Gesetze eingehalten werden. Und genau DAS war nicht der Fall. Wenn Du auf ne Brücke gehst, darfst Du auch davon ausgehen, dass die nicht zusammenbricht. Und wenn doch, dann war das kein Lebensrisiko, sondern versagen der Verantwortlichen für den Bau und die Wartung der Brücke - außer ein Erdbeben, Vulkanausbruch, Attentat oder unvorhersehbarer Unfall wie zB Schiff ram,t Brücke war Schuld an dem Zusammenbruch...




> Ich muß dir Recht geben, insoweit die Veranstalter natürlich Auflagen zu erfüllen haben. Aber was ich nicht verstehe, warum du mit zweierlei Maß mißt?!


 wieso zweierlei Maß? Das ist nunmal Gesetz. Für Massenevents hat der Veranstalter nunmal andere Pflichten als eine Privatperson, die nur 100 Leute einlädt, weil logischerweise auch ganz andere Gefahren lauern. Genau wie auch ein Konditor mit 500 Kunden andere Pflichten hat, als eine Oma, die nur für ein paar Freunde nen Kuchen backt. 




> Ja was denn nun? Bin ich nun verantwortlich oder nicht. So schwer ist das doch nicht. Ich werde vor Gericht nicht verurteilt werden können, wenn auf einer Party, wenns denn in deinen Augen kein Besoffener sein darf, ein Kind ertrinkt!


 ähhh.... der Satz ist irgendwie grammatikalisch völlig daneben, oder ein paar Ebenen zu hoch... keine Ahnung, was Du mit dem Satz sagen willst.





> Menschen sind Menschen. Sie brauchen einen Schuldigen/Verantwortlichen, welchen sie sinbildlich hängen sehen wollen! Auch ixh bin sicher nicht davor gefeit.


 DAS stimmt, ICH fordere ja auch gar nicht einfach irgendein Opfer - aber ich sehe ganz klar ein paar Leute, die die Verantwortung MEINER Meinung nach haben. Ob und wie dei bestraft werden, darübr hab ICH gar nix gesagt. 





> Man könnte jetzt meinen das getroffene Hunde bellen. Uppps, hätt ich das jetzt nicht schreiben sollen? Richtig, auch ich darf meine Meinung sagen, wie jeder andere hier auch.


 ich hab mich gar nicht angesprochen gefühlt, aber ich finde es eine absolute Frechheit, wenn hier von "maulhelden" sprichst und damit auch Leute sich angesprochen fühlen könnten, die sogar mitten drin waren und auch unter den Opfern hätten sein können. Das ist einfach nur erbärmlich - bring Sachargumente, oder lass es. 





> Etwa dieser Ton?


 mach Dich nicht lächerlich - willst Du auf dem gleichen Niveau argumentieren? Das ist EIN comment, der unter den Eindrücken der Ereignisse entstand, vlt sogar von einem Betroffenen.





> Aber gut, Heby, bevor wir hier persönlich werden, können wir beide das gerne Privat ausmachen. ICH habe damit kein Problem. Wir können sogar gerne telefonieren. Auch kein Thema. Ich biete es dir an, wobei ich aber vermute, das du das Angebot nicht wahrnehmen wirst. Es gibt ein Sprichwort: Sage die Wahrheit und du brauchst ein verdammt schnelles Pferd ...


 Quatsch, das hier ist ein FORUM. Warum sollten wir das telefonisch besprechen? Das macht keinen Sinn. Und was das Sprichwort mit der Sache zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleiferhaft. Willst Du flüchten, oder was?


----------



## TheRammbock (30. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sag mal, bist so blöd oder tust Du nur so? Er meinte NICHT, dass ER es im voraus wußte, sondern dass man es im voraus hätte wissen können WENN man die Info vorher gehabt hätte, die wir DANACH bekommen habe...
> 
> und selbst wenn ER es schon vorher gewußt haben will: dann greif IHN an und erzähl nicht diesen Mist von wegen "ihr Maulhelden"



Ich muß nicht etwas imitieren was ich nicht bin. Was willst du hören? Ich bin so. Mitnichten aber blöd, das aber nur am Rande. Ihr hattet die Info aber nun mal nicht vorher. Punkt, aus, Bata. Und sich jetzt als nicht "Betroffener" das Maul über andere Menschen zu zerreißen, läßt nun mal in meinen Augen 7 von 10 Leuten hier als Maulhelden dastehen. Da wirst auch du nichts dran ändern können, Herby. Mit 35 Jahrn hätt ich doch schon ein wenig Weitsicht erwartet. 

Hier kommen Personen mit Vorschlägen, wie man was hätte besser machen können. Dieses Tun in Ehren, aber dann hätten diesesich der Organisation anschließen müssen. Auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich wiederhole , hinter her eine große Klappe haben kann ICH auch, es ist ja leicht mit der Masse zu schwimmen und den Menschen nach dem Mund zu reden. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Wenn Du auf eine Massenveranstaltung gehst, ist das was VÖLLIG anderes als bei einer privaten Party. Das normale Lebensrisoko sind Dinge, die Dir passieren können, selbst wenn die gängigen Regeln und Gesetze eingehalten werden. Und genau DAS war nicht der Fall. Wenn Du auf ne Brücke gehst, darfst Du auch davon ausgehen, dass die nicht zusammenbricht. Und wenn doch, dann war das kein Lebensrisiko, sondern versagen der Verantwortlichen für den Bau und die Wartung der Brücke - außer ein Erdbeben, Vulkanausbruch, Attentat oder unvorhersehbarer Unfall wie zB Schiff ram,t Brücke war Schuld an dem Zusammenbruch...



 Solch ein Blödsinn. Ich kann JETZT aus dem Haus gehen und vom LKW überfahren werden. Wie sinnfrei ist es das meine Eltern, denen das liebste genommen wurde, den Fahrer hängen sehen wollen? Hass ist bestimmt der verkehrteste Weg. Ich bin weg und dafür gibt es KEINE Genugtuung. EGAL wessen Schuld das war!



Herbboy schrieb:


> wieso zweierlei Maß? Das ist nunmal Gesetz. Für Massenevents hat der Veranstalter nunmal andere Pflichten als eine Privatperson, die nur 100 Leute einlädt, weil logischerweise auch ganz andere Gefahren lauern. Genau wie auch ein Konditor mit 500 Kunden andere Pflichten hat, als eine Oma, die nur für ein paar Freunde nen Kuchen backt.



Richtig ist, das es Gesetzte gibt, wahrlich für öffentliche Veranstaltungen in der Summe mehr, als wohl für Privatpersonen. Aber du sprachst doch exlizit von Verantwortung. Also hat die Oma nun kaum Verantwortung, wenn 10 Menschen durch ihren Kuchen sterben, bzw. weniger Verantwortung als der Konditor, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?




> Ja was denn nun? Bin ich nun verantwortlich oder nicht. So schwer ist  das doch nicht. Ich werde vor Gericht nicht verurteilt werden können,  wenn auf einer Party, wenns denn in deinen Augen kein Besoffener sein  darf, ein Kind ertrinkt!






Herbboy schrieb:


> ähhh.... der Satz ist irgendwie grammatikalisch völlig daneben, oder ein paar Ebenen zu hoch... keine Ahnung, was Du mit dem Satz sagen willst.



Hmmm, Satzbau ist ok, Satzzeichen sind da, alles richtig geschrieben ...
Ich kann ihn für dich gerne auseinander bauen und für dich "sinnvoller" gestalten, aber ob du da nun wirklich wert drauf legst, weiß ich nicht. 





Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab mich gar nicht angesprochen gefühlt, aber ich finde es eine absolute Frechheit, wenn hier von "maulhelden" sprichst und damit auch Leute sich angesprochen fühlen könnten, die sogar mitten drin waren und auch unter den Opfern hätten sein können. Das ist einfach nur erbärmlich - bring Sachargumente, oder lass es.



Klingt für mich nach versteckter Diktatur ala: "Lass deine Meinung aus dem Spiel. Die interessiert nicht, also halts Maul". Da ist ziehmlich viel Raum für Interpretationen in deinem Satz 



Herbboy schrieb:


> mach Dich nicht lächerlich - willst Du auf dem gleichen Niveau argumentieren? Das ist EIN comment, der unter den Eindrücken der Ereignisse entstand, vlt sogar von einem Betroffenen.



Ohhh man, da hat er wieder zwei Maßbecher rausgeholt. Wie komisch die menschen doch sind, obwohl ich es gewohnt bin, bin ich von manchen Zeigenossen doch immer wieder enttäuscht worden, wo ich dachte, sie besitzen eine gewisse Reife. Richtig, das ist EINE Aussage. EINE Aussage von vielen, die ich einfach mal wahllos rauskopiert habe. Brauchst du wirklich mehr? Geh ein paar Seiten zurück. Da werden Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen gegen die Veranstalter geduldet, aber wenn ich jemanden, im Gegensatz dazu harmlos, als Maulheld bezeichne, bin ich Niveaulos und lächerlich. Schon klar.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Quatsch, das hier ist ein FORUM. Warum sollten wir das telefonisch besprechen? Das macht keinen Sinn.



Richtig, das ist ein Forum, hätt ich jetzt nich gedacht. Nein, alle Ironie Beiseite. Ich habe den Eindruck, sag mir wenn ich mich täusche (ich bin da manchmal sehr empfindlich) das sich das als eine persönliche Fede hier rausstellt. Sollte das so sein, haben die anderen Nutzer damit gar nichts mehr zu tun und dann hilft es auch nicht mehr, das das hier ein Forum ist. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und was das Sprichwort mit der Sache zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleiferhaft. Willst Du flüchten, oder was?



Blödsinn, ich muß nicht flüchten, ich wüßte keinen Grund. Ich dachte du kennst das Sprichwort, denn es geht noch weiter. Wenn du die Wahrheit sagst, dann brauchst du ein Verdammt schnelles Pferd. Denn sie werden dich ruinieren, mundtot machen und am liebsten exikutieren. Das exikutieren lassen wir aber weg. Aber mir drückt sich der Schuh auf, das du mich gernemundtot haben möchtest.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juli 2010)

*TheRammbock*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Also, komme ich nochmal auf das Beispiel im privaten Bereich zurück. Ich habe einen kleinen Pool im Garten. Wir feiern. Einer fällt nach reichlichlichem Alkoholkonsum im selbigen und ertrinkt. Bin ICH nun für seinen Tod verantwortlich?



Ganz klar: JA! Du bist für seinen Tod mitverantwortlich.

Das wird Dir jeder Richter oder Rechtsanwalt sagen: wenn Du zulässt, dass bei Dir getrunken wird, oder sich Betrunkene (oder auch Kinder) bei Dir aufhalten, so hast Du als 'Veranstalter' (oder Hausherr, Grundstückseigentümer, Mieter der Wohnung; was auch immer) dafür zu sorgen, dass solche Sachen nicht vorkommen.
Entweder musst Du den Pool sichern (Abdecken, umzäunen oder auch auffüllen) oder durch andere geeignete Maßnahmen (bsp. Ordner) dafür Sorgen, dass keiner 'reinfällt.
Du musst eben damit rechnen, dass der Betrunkene (oder auch die Kinder; solch einen Fall hatten wir ja erst vor einigen Wochen) die von Pool ausgehende Gefahr nicht erkennen und sich nicht angemessen verhalten - sprich: nicht rein fallen.Dazu ein Beispiel: ein Einbrecher will bei Dir einbrechen,  tritt dabei in einen nicht abgedeckten Kellerlichtschacht und verletzt sich dabei.
Nun sagst Du natürlich: 'Was rennt der auch auf meinem Grundstück herum?' (Womit Du recht hast).
Das ändert nix daran, dass Du diesen Kellerlichtschacht hättest Abdecken müssen - und damit wirst Du verurteilt und zahlst dem Einbrecher auch noch Arztrechnung und Schmerzensgeld.
Das der Einbrecher wegen Hausfriedensbruch und ggf. Einbruch verurteilt wird, ändert an Deiner Schuld erstmal gar nichts.​Das ganze nennt sich 'Verkehrssicherungspflicht', wenn ich nicht nicht irre.
Und diese erstreckt sich in dem Falle auch auf den Bereich, wo diese Katastrophe passiert ist.Sonst brächten wir in keinem Gebäude Sprinkleranlagen, Notausgänge usw.:  kann denn der Gebäudeeigentümer voraussehen, dass es brennt?
Und Treppengeländer sind auch überflüssig: braucht ja keiner runterfallen - oder wie?
Was meinst Du denn, warum bsp. bei Zügen (auch Straßenbahnen, U-Bahnen usw.) oder bei Bussen die Türen so eingerichtet sein müssen, dass der Fahrgast sie nicht ohne Weiteres während der Fahrt Öffnen kann?​Gerade um solche Ereignisse zu verhindern, gibt es ja Sicherheitsvorschriften, die bsp. die Anzahl der Menschen begrenzen - egal, ob in einem Gebäude oder auf einem Freigelände - und Sachen wie Feuerwehrzufahrten, Notausgänge usw. *zwingend* vorschreiben.
Und diese Vorschriften wurden in diesem Falle nicht eingehalten - ob nun mit Zustimmung der Genehmigungsbehörde (so ist mein letzter Infostand) oder ohne, ist noch unklar.

Hast Du Dir mal überlegt, was für einen Blödsinn Du da schreibst?

Wenn ich das so lese, was Du schreibst, TheRammbock, dann könntest Du einer sein, der mit 100 an 'ner Schule vorbei rast und dann meint: "kann ich denn ahnen, dass da ein Kind auf die Straße läuft?"

Wenn ich solchen Bockmist lese, wird mir genauso übel, wie wenn ich sehe, was diese sogenannten Verantwortlichen da jetzt ablassen - Du würdest da gut 'rein passen......


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich muß nicht etwas imitieren was ich nicht bin. Was willst du hören? Ich bin so. Mitnichten aber blöd, das aber nur am Rande. Ihr hattet die Info aber nun mal nicht vorher. Punkt, aus, Bata. Und sich jetzt als nicht "Betroffener" das Maul über andere Menschen zu zerreißen, läßt nun mal in meinen Augen 7 von 10 Leuten hier als Maulhelden dastehen.


 Deine "Kritik" hier ist einfach nur völlig unsachlich gewesen - das ist der Punkt. Wenn Du schreibst "noch ist nichts bewiesen" oder Gegenargumente bringst, dann gibt es überhaupt kein Problem. Das "Maul zerreissen", das haben hier nur ganz wenige comments gemacht, und auch das ist mehr als verständlich bei so einem Unglück. Es geht ja hier nicht einfach nur um eine Verpatze Farbe bei der neuen Modellreihe von BMW, sondern um Tote und Verletzte, was definitiv zu verhindern war.  




> Solch ein Blödsinn. Ich kann JETZT aus dem Haus gehen und vom LKW überfahren werden. Wie sinnfrei ist es das meine Eltern, denen das liebste genommen wurde, den Fahrer hängen sehen wollen? Hass ist bestimmt der verkehrteste Weg. Ich bin weg und dafür gibt es KEINE Genugtuung. EGAL wessen Schuld das war!


 wieso hängen? Es geht nur darum, die Verantwortlichen zu bestimmen. Wenn der LKW zB über rot gefahen ist, ist der Fahrer verantwortlich. Wenn aber die Ampel nen Fehler hatte und ihr beide grün hattet, ist die Verantwortung bei der Gemeinde bzw. der betriebenden Firma oder beim Hersteller - das muss man halt dann rausfinden. Und wenn der Veranstalter sein eigenes Sicherheitskonzept nicht einhält und es dadurch zu dem fatalen Rückstau kommt, ist es seine Verantwortung, und dass dort Genehmigungen erteilt wurden, die Gesetzesvorgaben nicht beachten, wäre dann die Verantwortung derjenigen, die das genehmigt haben. So einfach ist das. Wer dann wieviel Anteil an der "Schuld" hat, muss man dann in Ruhe rausfinden.

Nochmal: es geht um Verantwortung, nicht um Schuld und auch nicht um "hängen sehen"... 

Schau Dir mal die Diskussionsrunde Maybrit Illner von gestern an, da sollte auch Dir klar werden, dass Du da ziemlich alleine stehst mit der Meinung, dass man jetzt NICHT über Verantwortlichkeiten "streiten" darf und dass es sogar unerträglich vor allem für die Verletzten und die Angehörigen ist, dass man die Verantwrtung noch nicht eindeutiger zuweisen kann: Startseite - ZDF Mediathek 





> Richtig ist, das es Gesetzte gibt, wahrlich für öffentliche Veranstaltungen in der Summe mehr, als wohl für Privatpersonen. Aber du sprachst doch exlizit von Verantwortung. Also hat die Oma nun kaum Verantwortung, wenn 10 Menschen durch ihren Kuchen sterben, bzw. weniger Verantwortung als der Konditor, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


 Das kommt eben darauf an, warum es passiert. Das Beispiel war jetzt etwas blöd, aber Du weißt ja auch ohne Beispiele, dass es in vielen Bereichen nunmal andere Pflichten und Verantwortungen gibt, wenn man unternehmerisch aktiv ist.




> Klingt für mich nach versteckter Diktatur ala: "Lass deine Meinung aus dem Spiel. Die interessiert nicht, also halts Maul". Da ist ziehmlich viel Raum für Interpretationen in deinem Satz


 nö, lediglich die Aufforderung, sachliche Argumente zu bringen. Du kannst User darauf hinweisen, wenn sie Deiner Meinung nach wie zB crackpipeboy zu weit gehen. Aber einfach pauschal bla bla 70% hier sind Maulhelden bla bla, das geht IMHO nicht außer DU legst es auf Provokation an. 




> Sollte das so sein, haben die anderen Nutzer damit gar nichts mehr zu tun und dann hilft es auch nicht mehr, das das hier ein Forum ist.


 Nein, das ist keine Fede. Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn man grad unter dem Eindruck eines solchen Unglücks stehende Leute noch kritisiert, wenn sie nach Gründen und Verantwortung suchen, und auch noch Dinge behaupetet, die gar nicht stimmen, nämlich dass irgendjemand hier gesagt hätte, er habe schon VORHER bescheid gewußt. Hier wurde nur gesagt, dass die PLaner das an sich schon vorher hätten ahnen können, und das sagen ca. 99,9% der Bevölkerung. Dann wird da ja auch wohl was wahres dran sein... 

Wenn Dir ein posting zu weit eht, dann zitiere das und sprich es an, oder melde es. Um mehr geht esnicht. 





> Aber mir drückt sich der Schuh auf, das du mich gernemundtot haben möchtest.


 Nein, wie ich oben erklärt hab.


Von meiner Seite hab ich nun alles gesagt und sehe das hier als beendet ab. Ich würd jetzt gern nur über die Sache weiterposten, nicht darüber, wer hier vielleicht was behauptet hat und ob das ok ist oder nicht. 

o.k?


----------



## Zoon (30. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich brauch nicht aufpassen, mein Papagei nimmt die Pille.
> 
> Es geht nicht darum ob das Konzept gelungen ist oder eben wie in diesem Fall nicht. Kannst du alles einplanen, wenn du eine kleine Feier zuhause machst? Sicherlich nicht! Denn der Mensch läßt sich soooo nicht planen, aber gut.



So wie das Event geplant wurde, wäre das genauso als wenn du wie im deinen Beispiel zuhause ne Party planst, deine Räumlichkeit nur 25 Personen zulässt aber du trotzdem 300 Leute kommen lässt ... bzw. du aus Erfahrung schon weißt das deutlich mehr wie diese 25 Leute zu dieser kommen.

Alleine was wir vor 2 jahren zur Hochzeit meiner Schwester planen mussten bei rund 80 geladenen Gästen, wie groß der Raum sein muss, wieviele Notausgänge (mindestens 2)
vorhandene Feuerlöscher etc. pp. gefährliche Ecken im Gelände absichern (Leitern die Scheune rauf entfernen, Türen gegen unbefugten Zutritt sichern usw ...)


----------



## Xrais (30. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich finde es genial, wie hier Stimmen und Zeigefinger erhoben werden.
> 
> Ihr hättet natürlich alles besser gemacht. Viele schrieben ja auch, das sie schon im Vorfeld wußten das es schief geht. Wo waren da eure Stimmen? Jetzt könnt ihr die Flappe aufreißen. 70% der hier getätigten Aussagen kommen doch nur von Maulhelden!!! Ihr seid Spitze.
> 
> ...




ja sorry aber ich wußte nicht das es gegen meinungen gab , soll man das jetzt als aussenstehnder begutachten und vorher immer gucken ob das sicherheitskonzept passt oder nicht ? sorry aber der maulheld ist hier jemand anders , wofür gibt es denn leute die sicherheitskonzepte planen und ausführen ? du tust ja gerade so als wenn das die aufgabe der normalos wäre, sicher hätten diejenigen die es wussten viel mehr machen müssen aber jetzt hier jeden das so zu unterstellen zeugt auch nicht gerade von bewusster aussage


----------



## TheRammbock (31. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> o.k?


 
 Lassen wir das so stehen, auch wenn´s mir schwer fällt. Aber so kommen wir nicht weiter, da hste Recht.



Zoon schrieb:


> Alleine was wir vor 2 jahren zur Hochzeit meiner  Schwester planen mussten bei rund 80 geladenen Gästen, wie groß der Raum  sein muss, wieviele Notausgänge (mindestens 2)
> vorhandene Feuerlöscher etc. pp. gefährliche Ecken im Gelände absichern  (Leitern die Scheune rauf entfernen, Türen gegen unbefugten Zutritt  sichern usw ...)



Ich habe mal ein wenig die Suchmaschiene meiner Wahl begnügt, konnte  aber bei 80 Personen keine Sicherheitsaufklagen finden  Banane. 



Xrais schrieb:


> ja sorry aber ich wußte nicht das es gegen meinungen gab , soll man das jetzt als aussenstehnder begutachten und vorher immer gucken ob das sicherheitskonzept passt oder nicht ? sorry aber der maulheld ist hier jemand anders , wofür gibt es denn leute die sicherheitskonzepte planen und ausführen ? du tust ja gerade so als wenn das die aufgabe der normalos wäre, sicher hätten diejenigen die es wussten viel mehr machen müssen aber jetzt hier jeden das so zu unterstellen zeugt auch nicht gerade von bewusster aussage



ICH tue nicht so als wenn es die Aufgabe der Menschen wäre, die mit der Loveparade nichts zu tun hatten. Schließlich habe ich mich ja nicht drum gekümmert. Widerum habe ich all Jene als Maulheld hingestellt, die hier mit erhobenen Zeigefinger meinen, das es schon im Vorfeld klar war, das da was passieren muß. Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. 

Let´s go ...


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> ABER es hat ja KEINER geschrieben(...)



Irrtum!

Es _haben _genug Leute schon vorher geschrieben oder gesagt, dass das so schief gehen wird.

Neulich - Freitag oder so; nagel' mich da bitte keiner fest - wurde ein Ausschnitt aus einem Interview gezeigt, dass der Chef der Polizeigewerkschaft, Herr Rainer Wendt, vor etwa einem Jahr gegeben hat.
Und da hat er ganz klar gesagt, dass das so schief gehen wird.
Ein Zitat aus dem Interview ist bei mir 'hängen geblieben': "Duisburg ist zu klein und zu eng für derartige Veranstaltungen".
Das ist eine ganz klare Aussage - ein Jahr vorher.

Auch haben viele andere schon vorher gewarnt.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wurde die Chefin vom Ordnungsamt Duisburg vor etwa 2 Monaten abgelöst und versetzt - sie hatte die Veranstaltung so nicht genehmigen wollen......
Auch der Duisburger Polizeipräsident hat gewarnt - daraufhin haben dann die Politiker seine Ablösung gefordert.

Viele haben vorher gewarnt -  ich nicht, das ist richtig: ich habe mich da vorher nicht für interessiert, kenne aber die LP aus Berlin und auch den betreffenden Tunnel von meinem früheren Arbeitsweg.
Hätte ich mich dafür interessiert - was nicht der Fall war - so hätte auch ich schon vorher gesagt, dass das Tote und Verletzte gibt.
Es gibt aber etliche Belege, dass vorher gewarnt wurde: auch Polizei und Feuerwehr haben im Vorfeld Bedenken angemeldet - die aber von den Verantwortlichen (Veranstalter und Behörde) ignoriert wurden.


Ab davon: Das Gelände wurde für *250.000* Menschen *genehmigt*.
Der Veranstalter hat *aber 500.000 *angemeldet und - laut _eigener _Aussage _vor _der Loveparade! - mit _einer Million_ Besuchern gerechnet.
Also wurde schon vorher von Seiten des Veranstalters die genehmigte Besucherzahl um bis zum Vierfachen - je nach Zahl - überschritten!

So was muss einfach schief gehen - aber das haben die Verantwortlichen entweder nicht gesehen, nicht sehen wollen oder willentlich ignoriert.

Das werden zwar Staatsanwaltschaft und später die Gerichte klären - das ist aber nur ein schwacher Trost für die Opfer.

Selbst dieser sogenannte 'Panikforscher', Herr Schreckenberg hat von einer Kapazität des Zuganges von 20.000 Menschen in der Stunde gesprochen.
Daraus folgt: bei 250.000 Besuchern hätte der Einlass rein rechnerisch _zwölfeinhalb_ Stunden gedauert, bei 500.000 wären es bereits *25* Stunden!

Das sind einfache Rechenaufgaben, die jedoch ganz klar aufzeigen, dass hier total versagt wurde.

Und - wie bereits erwähnt - es gibt ganz klare Vorschriften, was die Zugänge, Notausgänge usw. bei solchen Veranstaltungen angeht.
Diese Vorschriften - meist in der Bauordnung festgelegt - wurden auf Grund früherer Unfälle und Erfahrungen festgelegt.

Diese Vorschriften und Erfahrungen wurden hier total ignoriert - wie es aussieht, mit Genehmigung der zuständigen Behörde.
Und damit auch mit Wissen und unter Verantwortung dieser Behörde!

Warum - Geltungssucht, Geldgier, Dummheit? - wird sich wohl nie feststellen lassen.

Ich _war_ gestern in der MSV-Arena - wo wart Ihr?


----------



## kat (1. August 2010)

hab das irgendwie verpasst gehabt. es ist einfach schrecklich wie die Organisation hier versagt hat. 
@Schienenbruch: guter Beitrag.. Danke


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. August 2010)

*Planungsfehler?*

Hier mal ein paar Zitate dazu:
(Quelle: WDR.de, aus dem Internetstream zur Sendung 'Monitor')Veranstalter Schaller (Interview zum 'Handelsblatt' am 18.07.2009): "Wir wollten mit einem relativ kleinen Budget einen relativ hohen Bekanntheitsgrad erzielen. Wir haben uns lange überlegt, was wir denn Verrücktes machen können. Wir haben uns für die Loveparade entschieden - das war ein Himmelfahrtskommando"​Ein Himmelfahrtskommando - für die Besucher!Bürgermeister Sauerland am 17.06.2010: "mit der Loveparade werden dann mehrere Millionen Jugendliche diese Stadt bevölkern, viel Spaß haben(....)".​'Mehrere Millionen' und dann ein Gelände für 250.000!
Wie dumm muss man sein?

Der damalige Polizeipräsident Rolf Cebin hat vor einem Jahr gewarnt.
Insbesondere in Hinblick auf die Besucherzahl und das von der Stadt zur Verfügung gestellte Gelände.
Ergebnis: er wurde auf Druck der Partei von OB Sauerland dann im Mai in den Ruhestand verabschiedet.....

Dann gab es da Planungssitzungen....Dem Veranstalter reichte es, wenn für ein Drittel der Besucher Notausgänge vorhanden sind.​Sehe ich das richtig? Es werden zwei Drittel schlichtweg 'vergessen' oder soll ich sagen: geopfert?

Die (annähernden) Zahlen dazu habe ich bereits weiter oben gepostet: es hätten - für 220.000 Menschen - 440m an Notausgängen eingerichtet werden müssen.
Der Veranstalter hielt 155m für ausreichend!

Und - wie bereits oben ausgeführt - der Veranstalter rechnete mit 500.000 Besuchern!
Die Verkehrsfachleute rechneten mit 750.000 oder mehr Besuchern!

Der Stadtbaudirektor wollte das nicht genehmigen.Der Leiter des Krisenstabens von Duisburg, Herr Rabe, stellte dann fest:
"dass der OB die Veranstaltung wünsche und daher hierfür eine Lösung gefunden werden müsse"​Schon im Einsatzbefehl der Polizei - fünf Tage vor der Loveparade ausgestellt - wurde mit 450.000 Menschen gerechnet.
Das Gelände wurde für 250.000 genehmigt.....

Das war ganz klar - Zitat 'Monitor': eine 'Katastrophe mit Ansage'.

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


Leider befürchte ich, dass die Verantwortlichen wegen 'nicht vorhersehbaren Ereignisabläufen' mit einer recht geringen Strafe davon kommen werden.


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2010)

leider es ist echt der hammer was da geleistet wurde wenn man sich das ganze so auf dem papier anschaut, traurig das da wichtige leute über board geschickt wurden hauptsache die veranstaltung klappt


----------



## Moritz2000 (3. August 2010)

Das Problem für Außenstehende ist, dass so viele Infos erst ganz langsam nach und nach reintröpfeln, man gar nicht mehr weiß, was man glauben soll.

Um erstmal _Fakten_ festzuhalten:
Das Gelände war eindeutig zu klein, und auch, dass es nur dieses einen Zugang gab, ist einfach unmöglich.
Und ein weiterer Fakt: Es gab enorme Sicherheitsdefizite. Um diese Massenpanik zu verhindern, hätte es ja schon gereicht, an diesen Tunnel genug Sicherheitskräfte zu stellen, damit nicht iwelche Verrückten auf die Idee kommen, hinter die Absperrungen zu gehen und den Tunnel zu umgehen und noch dazu anschließend runterfallen und tot sind, was letzten Endes ja die Massenpanik ausgelöst hat. So wie ich das sehe, wäre die Katastrophe durch ein paar Sicherheitskräfte verhindert werden können. Dass die Panik aber durch Besucher, die sich nicht an Vorschriften gehalten haben, ausgelöst worden ist, soll keine Entschuldigung für den Veranstalter sein, denn mit solchen Aktionen muss man bei Großevents halt immer rechnen.

Zu der Lage vom OB: Ist natürlich extrem ******* für ihn die Situation: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte die Lp das Image des Ruhrpotts etwas aufpolieren, wenn dann der OB das kurz vor knapp absagt, wäre das Unverständniss vermutlich genauso groß gewesen, wie jetzt. Letztes Jahr wurde es wegen Sicherheitsmängeln abgesagt, Kritik ohne Ende. Trotzdem sollte er Verantwortung übernehmen und zurücktreten, so sehe ich das.

Abschließend: Ich befürchte, für uns ist das alles nicht nachvollziehbar, was da alles schief gelaufen ist, und was stimmt, und was nicht.
Als Beispiel die Besucherzahlen: Da gab es Gerüchte, dass die weeeeeeitaus niedriger waren, als Medien berichteten (1,5Mio - nach neueren Schätzungen waren es weeeeit unter 1Mio). Dann die Erlaubnis für die Lp: Da gab es auch Gerüchte, dass die erst am Morgen der Veranstaltung genehmigt wurde, und objektiv betrachtet nie hätte erteilt werden dürfen...Wer weiß, was da noch alles etwas anders als sonst lief...


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. August 2010)

Hi!



Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem für Außenstehende ist, dass so viele Infos erst ganz langsam nach und nach reintröpfeln, man gar nicht mehr weiß, was man glauben soll.


Dem stimme ich zu.
Und ob alles 'rauskommt, ist auch unklar - aber eher nicht anzunehmen.



Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Um erstmal _Fakten_ festzuhalten:
> Das Gelände war eindeutig zu klein, und auch, dass es nur dieses einen Zugang gab, ist einfach unmöglich.


Richtig.


Moritz2000 schrieb:


> runterfallen und tot sind, was letzten Endes ja die Massenpanik ausgelöst hat.


Dem widerspreche ich: es ist keiner der Toten durch einen Sturz ums Leben gekommen: die Obduktionen haben eindeutig bei allen eine Brustkorbquetschung als Todesursache ergeben: sie wurden in der Menschenmenge - oder durch 'Niedertrampeln' - erdrückt!


Moritz2000 schrieb:


> denn mit solchen Aktionen muss man bei Großevents halt immer rechnen.


Auch dem stimme ich zu: eben deswegen gibt es ja Vorschriften für Notausgänge etc. (s.o.)


Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Zu der Lage vom OB: Ist natürlich extrem ******* für ihn die Situation: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte die Lp das Image des Ruhrpotts etwas aufpolieren, wenn dann der OB das kurz vor knapp absagt, wäre das Unverständniss vermutlich genauso groß gewesen, wie jetzt. Letztes Jahr wurde es wegen Sicherheitsmängeln abgesagt, Kritik ohne Ende. Trotzdem sollte er Verantwortung übernehmen und zurücktreten, so sehe ich das.


Auch das stimmt soweit - aber: die OB'in von Bochum hat abgesagt; leider zu recht.


Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Abschließend: Ich befürchte, für uns ist das alles nicht nachvollziehbar, was da alles schief gelaufen ist, und was stimmt, und was nicht.
> Als Beispiel die Besucherzahlen: Da gab es Gerüchte, dass die weeeeeeitaus niedriger waren, als Medien berichteten (1,5Mio - nach neueren Schätzungen waren es weeeeit unter 1Mio).


Auch das stimmt evtl - genaue Zahlen gibt es ja bisher nicht.
Aber wie auch immer: das Gelände war für 250.000 genehmigt, der Veranstalter rechnete mit dem Doppelten - und selbst das wäre nach der Einschätzung/Genehmigung in _der_ Zeit mit _dem_ Zugang nicht zu machen gewesen (s.o.)


Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Dann die Erlaubnis für die Lp: Da gab es auch Gerüchte, dass die erst am Morgen der Veranstaltung genehmigt wurde, und objektiv betrachtet nie hätte erteilt werden dürfen...


Auch dem stimme ich zu (s.o.).

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Um erstmal _Fakten_ festzuhalten:
> Das Gelände war eindeutig zu klein,


 Für die geplante Menge an Besuchern ja, aber speziell zum Zeitpunkt und im Vorfeld des Unglücks war mehr als genug Platz auf dem Gelände, der fatale "Stau" wurde ganz simpel dadurch verursacht, dass es nur einen einzigen Zugang gab, und/oder durch schlechtes Ordnungsmanagement (zu wenig und/oder zu schlecht geschulte Ordner und/oder unzureichende Anweisungen derer Vorgesetzten, um die Leute im Eingangsbereich des Geländes in die freien Bereiche zu verteilen) 




> und auch, dass es nur dieses einen Zugang gab, ist einfach unmöglich.


 Vor allem die Art des Zugangs. Klar: mit mehr Eingängen wäre dort auch nicht erst dieser Stau entstanden, aber EIN Zugang, wenn es ne weitläufige Straße ist ohne einpferchende Mauern u.ä. gewesen wäre - das wäre vermutlich maximal "ärgerlich" gewesen, vlt. WENN es auch eine "Panik" gegeben hätte mit ein paar Prellungen u.ä.  Aber wenn wie hier die Leute über Gestürzte klettern, damit sie die scheinbar einzige Möglichkeit zur Flucht (die Treppe) haben, weil sonst nur hohe Mauern drumherum sind, und die Opfer liegen dann da eingequetscht zwischen der Treppenmauer und der Menschenmenge... also, das hat es vor allem mit den baulichen Begebenheiten zu tun und nicht nur mit der Tatsache, dass es nur ein einziger Eingang war. zB diese Bauzäune zur Absperrung wie sie auf der oberen Ebene waren, die das Gelände einzäunten, hätte man im Notfall im Nu umgestoßen.

Auch, dass der Eingang gleichzeitig Ausgang war, ist unverständlich. Es gab ja mehrere "Notausgänge", warum hat man da nicht 1-2 als reguläre Ausgänge genommen? Vermutlich aus Sorge, dass sich das rumspricht, so das da auch Leute rein wollen, und dann braucht man da wiederum rel. viele Ordner... is aber jetzt nur reine Spekulation. 


Das mit den Stürzen von der Mauer: daran gestorben ist keiner, aber es kann natürlich sein, dass Leute gestürzt und DANN verletzt am Boden liegend erdrückt wurden und/oder durch Stürze wurde die "Panik" erhöht oder sogar ausgelöst. Das müssen die Ermittlungen halt zeigen.


----------



## Jan565 (3. August 2010)

Ohne das ich jetzt die vorherigen Posts gelesen haben, kann ich nur sagen. Ich war dort. Aber zum glück kamen wir erst am Bahnhof an als das Passiert ist und wir waren nicht da mit drinne. Aber viel hat man davon auch nicht wirklich mit bekommen wo wir waren. Wir kamen über eine andere Brücke die nördlicher ist auf das Gelände durch die Büsche. 

Man hat mal am rande erfahren so das einige gestorben seien, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt haben wir uns nichts weiter gedacht. Wir dachten erst es währe welche gewesen die sich in Koma gesoffen haben oder so. Aber als wir danach wieder zu hause waren und die Bilder sahen, haben wir nur gedacht, zum glück waren wir nicht beim Haupteingang. Und warum sowas überhaupt passieren musste. Hätten die alle Zäune auf gemacht wäre das nicht Passiert. Ich verstehe aber auch nicht die Organisatoren, warum die sowas da überhaupt zu gelassen haben. Die Sicherheitsleute trifft meiner Meinung nach keine Schuld, die haben nur ihren Job gemacht und das was ihnen Befohlen wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> . Die Sicherheitsleute trifft meiner Meinung nach keine Schuld, die haben nur ihren Job gemacht und das was ihnen Befohlen wurde.


 Ja, das ist hoffentlich auch allen klar. Die waren halt (scheinbar) einfach zu schlecht ausgebildet, das kann man denen ja nicht vorweden, und waren auch zu wenige. FALLS die denn überhaupt ansatzweise von der drohenden Gefahr etwas mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Zoon (4. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vor allem die Art des Zugangs. Klar:



Genauso ists ja: Tunnel (Leute fühlen sich eingeengt) + jede Menge Menschen + Zugang von beiden Seiten der Straße auf die "Rampe" - die Masse muss nen 90° Knick gehen, wo einem evtl schon Leute entgegen komem die raus wollen.

Das es sich da stauen MUSS da muss man kein studierter Dr. Dr. Panikforscher irgendwas sein um zu erkennen das sowas nicht funktioniert.

Vorallem hätten die vorher das als Simulation auf dem Jugene laufen lassen können, die haben da so ein "Menschenmassen Simulator" - Programm.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. August 2010)

Na, das wird immer 'besser'!

Nicht nur, dass die CDU sich jetzt hinstellt und die Abwahl von Sauerland verhindern will (Die Stimmen der CDU sind aber - wenigstens teilweise - fü die benötigte 2/3-Mehrheit notwendig).

Jetzt gibt es einen Zwischenbericht der Stadt Duisburg, der dem Innenausschuß von NRW vorgelegt wurde.

Da steht dann zu lesen: "Zur Katastrophe sei es gekommmen, weil Dritte die Auflagen der Stadt nicht korrekt ausgeführt hätten."

Na toll, wieder 'schwarzer Peter'.

Ob die Auflagen der Stadt Duisburg überhaupt ausreichend waren, steht dort nicht - sie waren es (bsp. die Ein- und Ausgänge oder Notausgänge betreffend) meiner Meinung nach nicht! 
Und das bestätigen viel Experten!

Das Spiel - letztlich zu Lasten der Opfer - geht also weiter: Verantwortung übernimmt keiner!
Dazu kommt: diese 'Dritten' sind am Ende vsl. der Veranstalter: die Firma Lovapent.
Da wird es wohl dazu kommen, dass diese Firma kurzerhand Pleite macht.
Ergebnis: der Herr Schaller behält seine Fitnessstudios - die sind ja rechtlich eine eigene Firma und damit weder verantwortlich, noch belangbar (gleiches dürfte in zivilrechtlicher - also finanzieller -  Hinsicht auch für Herrn Schaller gelten) - und damit auch ein mehr als ausreichendes Einkommen.
Konsequenz für ihn: keine - außer, er wird strafrechtlich belangt.
Damit dabei aber was Ernsthaftes - im Klartext: eine Haftstrafe - heraus kommt, müsste ihm und den anderen Verantwortlichen (sofern je welche ermittelt werden können) schon grobe Fahrlässigkeit oder Vorsatz nachgewiesen werden.
Und an den Nachweis glaube ich erst, wenn ein entsprechendes Urteil rechtskräftig ist - was ich wohl nicht erleben werde!

Es gibt je viele offene Fragen - und selbst dort schon Antworten!

Der WDR hat anhand von Luftbildern maximal 130.000 Menschen auf dem Veranstaltungsgelände festgestellt.
Das kann ja gut sein - ändert aber nix daran, dass bei einer Kapazität von 20.000 Menschen in der Stunde der Einlass über diesen Tunnel auch 6 Stunden gedauert hätte - das zweifele ich mal an, dass das so lange gedauert hat.

Ein internes Papier des Veranstalters rechnete mit 485.000 Besuchern.
Mag ja sein - aber das Gelände wurde für 250.000 genehmigt!
Da wurde doch von vornherein die Missachtung der Genehmigung geplant!

Bedenken gab es (wohl) - und diese waren auch Herrn Sauerland bekannt!
Das Bauordnungsamt Duisburg hat schon vier Wochen vorher massive Einwände gegen das Sicherheitkonzept erhoben. Dieses Sitzungsprotokoll hat Herr Sauerland gekannt: er steht auf dem Verteiler dafür drauf - erklärt jedoch hinterher, er hat nix davon gewusst.

Und wenn ich dann lese: 
"Theoretisch könnte sich aber auch herausstellen, dass niemand  verantwortlich ist oder das Unglück durch Besucher ausgelöst wurde, die  nicht ermittelt werden können. "Dann werden Schäden, die die Betroffenen  nicht selber versichert haben, nicht reguliert", so GDV-Sprecherin Rüter." (Anmerkung: GDV = Gesamtverbandes der Deutschen Versicherungswirtschaft)​ Dann weiß ich doch jetzt schon, worauf das hinaus läuft: die Versicherung - der man hier keinen Vorwurf machen kann - wird die lächerlichen 7,5 Millionen Euro zahlen, der Veranstalter (Lovapent) macht pleite - und das war es dann.

Wobei: diese Versicherungssumme von 7,5 Millionen ist lächerlich - lag aber in der Verantwortung des Veranstalters.
Allein ich - als Lokführer - bin bis zu 5 Millionen versichert (Diensthaftpflichtversicherung).
Wie kann man solch eine Verunstaltung mit lächerlichen 7,5 Millionen versichern?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das Spiel - letztlich zu Lasten der Opfer - geht also weiter: Verantwortung übernimmt keiner!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jochen



Das ist doch die Kernaussage.

Wir reden nicht von Schuld, sondern von Verantwortung.

Es gibt viele Gründe und Sichtweisen, wieso weshalb es passiren konnte,
aber die Köpfe müssen jetzt die Eier in der Hose haben und sagen

*Ich übernehme dafür die Verantwortung!!*

Nur hilft das den Angehörigen der Opfer?


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. August 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> Nur hilft das den Angehörigen der Opfer?


Ich denke: Ja!
Das würde den Opfern und deren Angehörigen seelisch sehr helfen - ich spreche da (leider) aus Erfahrung.
Der finanzielle Aspekt tritt da sehr zurück - man (vor allem die Verantwortlichen: Stadt Duisburg und Veranstalter) darf aber diesen Aspekt nicht ganz vergessen: da bleiben (meist junge) Menschen zurück, die seelisch schwer geschädigt sind, die im Rollstuhl sitzen werden usw. 

Denen muss vor allem geholfen werden - unabhängig von allen Verantwortlichkeiten.
Aber auch da werden die Verantwortlichen ihrer Verantwortung nicht gerecht.....
Welche Überraschung!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

Der Veranstalter haftet in diesem Fall mit seinem PRIVATVERMÖGEN, d.h. selbst wenn die Firma Pleite macht und die Versicherungssumme nicht ausreicht, muss er selber dafür geradestehen. Wobei man sich ggf. natürlich sein Privatvermögen kleinrechnen kann...


Wegen des aktuellen Gutachtens der Stadt: klar, wenn man nun mit vielen "wenn" und "aber" hingeht, kann man sicher sagen, dass wahrscheinlich nix passiert wäre, wenn der Veranstalter sein Konzept so durchgeführt hätte, wie es geplant und genehmigt wurde. Es wäre wohl zu Gedränge gekommen, weil der Durchgang bremst, aber nicht zu so einer Katastrophe - das KÖNNTE man sich also in der Tat so schönreden. Aber es wurden einfach mit der Genehmigung zu viele Risiken eingegangen, und ob gesetzlich alles eingehalten wurde, muss man auch noch sehen. 

So ein Event muss derart geplant und genehmigt werden, dass selbst bei einem unwahrscheinlichen Ereignis wie zB einer Explosion, einer anderen Art von Unfall, einer Schlägerei, einem Herzinfarkt von nur EINER Person in der wartenden Menge usw. die größtmögliche Sicherheit, Zu+Abgangswege und Fluchtchancen für die anderen Leute geboten werden.


----------



## Wolf78 (4. August 2010)

Ich will mir nicht vorstellen ,wenn ein Musik LKW Feuer gefangen hätte . Das währe ein unvorstellbares Szenario geworden.


----------



## ColaFreaqii (4. August 2010)

OMG ich find das immer noch voll schlimm..wie sowas überhaupt erst passieren kann!


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. August 2010)

Hi!



Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter haftet in diesem Fall mit seinem PRIVATVERMÖGEN, d.h. selbst wenn die Firma Pleite macht und die Versicherungssumme nicht ausreicht, muss er selber dafür geradestehen.



Sorry, dem ist nicht so!
Je nach Gesellschaftsform - bsp. GmbH oder AG - haftet nur die Firma, da diese als Veranstalter eingetragen ist.
Wenn diese Firma Pleite ist, war's das dann - leider.


Ich frage aber nochmal nach: eine Bekannte von mir arbeitet im Finanzamt und kennt sich da bestens aus.

€dit: Google ist mein Freund.
Nach einer Minute Googlen - auch Wikepedia geht - habe ich es schon gefunden: die Gesellschafter einer GmbH haften grundsätzlich nicht mit ihrem Privatvermögen.
Ausnahme: der Geschäftsführer der Gesellschaft: er unterliegt weitergehenden Haftungsregeln.
Allerdings: der Geschäftsführer der Gesellschaft haftet mit seinem Privatvermögen nur der Gesellschaft gegenüber - nicht jedoch den Betroffenen gegenüber.

Wie gesagt: ich frage morgen Vormittag nochmal nach.



grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. August 2010)

Wolf78 schrieb:


> Ich will mir nicht vorstellen ,wenn ein Musik LKW Feuer gefangen hätte . Das währe ein unvorstellbares Szenario geworden.



Nur dumm das es bei dieser LP keine gab.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das ist klar, es wurde in der Presse aber mehrfach betont, dass er privat haften werden muss, d.h. die Firma ist ganz offenbar in einer Rechtsform, in der ER dann haftet. Oder aber die ganzen Journalisten haben sich nicht grad mit Ruhm bekleckert und einfach mal was nachgeplappert, was EINER in die Welt gesetzt hatte


----------



## Lartens (11. August 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich denke: Ja!
> Das würde den Opfern und deren Angehörigen seelisch sehr helfen - ich spreche da (leider) aus Erfahrung.
> Der finanzielle Aspekt tritt da sehr zurück - man (vor allem die Verantwortlichen: Stadt Duisburg und Veranstalter) darf aber diesen Aspekt nicht ganz vergessen: da bleiben (meist junge) Menschen zurück, die seelisch schwer geschädigt sind, die im Rollstuhl sitzen werden usw.
> 
> ...



Da hast DU recht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Mal 'ne gute Nachricht: wie n-tv.de am 27.5.11 meldete, fließen nun die Entschädigungen für die Opfer. Zeit wird's ja wohl auch!
Die Axa hat 10 Mill.€ Rücklagen gebildet, aus denen die Opfer - unabhängig von der Schuldfrage - entschädigt werden sollen; bisher hätten 290 Menschen Schadenersatz angemeldet.
Ich denke, da heben sehr viele nichts angemeldet; es hat ja wohl ncoh viel mehr Geschädigte gegeben.

Die Anwälte der Opfer kritisierten diese Vereinbarung zwischen der Versicherung und der Stadt, da diese ohne Beteiligung der Opfer zustande gekommen sei.
Das könne nur ein Angebot sein, wurde von den Anwälten der Opfer gesagt - dem stimme ich zu.

Weiter meldete n-tv.de, dass sich der Anfangsverdacht gegen 16 Beschuldigte aus den Bereichen Stadt (Duisburg), Polizei und Veranstalter bestätigt hätte.

Mal sehen - ich sehe es nach wie vor nicht, dass da jemand essentiell zur Verantwortung gezogen wird.
Wenn da wer verurteilt wird, trifft's sicher wieder - wie bei ICE-Unglück in Eschede - nur ein paar kleine, nachgeordnete Leute und die tatsächlich Verantwortlichen (zu denen meiner Meinung nach vor allem der OB von Duisburg zählt) bleiben unbehelligt.

Allein, dass der Abwahlantrag im September scheiterte, ist in meinen Augen ein Schlag in's Gesicht der Opfer und von deren Angehörigen - der Herr Sauerland sollte endlich eingestehen, dass hier Fehler seitens der Stadt vorliegen und seinen Hut nehmen.
Ob er nun (rechtlich) verantwortlich ist oder nicht - moralisch ist er es auf jeden Fall...und damit als Politiker untragbar geworden.


Mir tun nur nach wie vor die Opfer und deren Angehörige leid.

Grüße

Jochen


----------

